# What are your hopes for the AC Direct and upcoming updates?



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm finally back!  Thanks to the direct I finally have a reason to go back to AC:NH (and here, too! haha).
Any hopes for the updates and Direct scheduled for October?

Personally, in addition to confirmed Brewster + The Roost, I'd say gyroids!


----------



## Boccages (Sep 23, 2021)

I want to be able to grow wheat, and grape vines. That would be neat. Also, new fences  

Villagers having jobs would also be cool.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 23, 2021)

I've no idea if they would do it at all, so no huge hopes for it being in the direct. But I want minigames 

Realistically I think we will get villagers coming to our home


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 23, 2021)

Obviously excited for the roost and brewster, but I am hoping for a bunch of furniture from previous AC games to be brought back. And maybe more new villagers based on the amiibo card announcement.

I really also want Tortimer's Island and Kapp'n but I think that'd be too big an update haha


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 23, 2021)

In the direct they will probably show us how to get Brewster and what features and items he will offer. I would hope they would show like quality of life updates, because there has to be more to this other than Brewster himself.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 23, 2021)

I kind of buy the theory of the villager jobs/outfits datamine mystery as being related to a potential Happy Home Designer update, where they would just wear the different outfits when they are in the specific HHD buildings like in the 3DS game. Maybe less exciting than people are hoping for, but it would be something (here's a YouTube video explaining it).

I also kind of think a HHD paid DLC update seems feasible. It'd be nice if it was free, but I'm not sure Nintendo would just give away something that was previously its own separate game.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 23, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I've no idea if they would do it at all, so no huge hopes for it being in the direct. But I want minigames
> 
> Realistically I think we will get villagers coming to our home



Oh I completely forgot about villagers coming to our home! I honestly would be so happy if they added that, considering it was (allegedly) included already for some reason.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 23, 2021)

since brewster and the roost are confirmed now, i'll be surprised if the direct doesn't also feature gyroids. i did initially think more crops + farming, but that seems like the sort of "big feature" they'd have in another update since it'll be a little out of season by the time this update drops. (november, which is pretty close to winter and in-game snowfall.) instead, i'm thinking more seasonal items, potentially some old furniture/clothes from past games, the elusive fence customisation, and maybe villager visits.


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 23, 2021)

Brewster and The Roost are the ones that are confirmed so far. I am hoping for gyroids, new Turkey Day and Christmas items, new seasonal items. Those are the ones I can think of at this moment.


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

So excited to see more about Brewster and how he will be introduced. Would love to have some more veggies to grow.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 23, 2021)

I just want to be able to work at the Roost. The fact that it is getting its own direct favors a lot in that direction.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 23, 2021)

Can anyone remind me if we’ve had hints of gyroids in the datamine? I feel like we have, but Im not sure


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 23, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Can anyone remind me if we’ve had hints of gyroids in the datamine? I feel like we have, but Im not sure


There was that one announcement for the face stands where Isabelle showed off a gyroid pattern. Lots of people jumped hard to the conclusion that this was for gyroids. I don't believe there was ever a datamine leak though.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 23, 2021)

I would like to see some quality of life updates like being able to buy more than one thing in ables shop. I would also like to have villagers coming to my house again. That was one of my favourite parts of New Leaf. And just any new furniture would also be great. Excited to see if they bring out any new furniture that is related to Brewster's Cafe.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 23, 2021)

New (old) furniture!!! I want the old furniture sets so bad. There is no reason to not have them included in this game, I really hope they add them back in. I think even just that would be enough to bring me back to the game for a while


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Sep 23, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Can anyone remind me if we’ve had hints of gyroids in the datamine? I feel like we have, but Im not sure


Yes, they have (had?) their own item category at one point, but iirc, there was nothing in it.


----------



## your local goomy (Sep 23, 2021)

I honestly don't care about Brewster, he's honestly my least favorite character in the series. But with the apparent new series of Amiibo cards I hope that old villagers (Aziz...) get their turn in the spotlight. I'm also still waiting for the Gracie update...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh I read the title wrong and thought OP meant what I wanted to see in just the direct and not overall. What I hope to see after the Roost is a return to multiplayer games. This one is long overdue.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 23, 2021)

Not sure if I'd say I HOPE for this because I don't care about any of them that much, but I think Cece, Viche, and Inkwell will come back as promo for Splatoon 3.


----------



## Lanstar (Sep 23, 2021)

There was some datamines months back suggesting we might be able to expand the size of our island... I would love that feature announced, along with beach, rock, and river customization - Even if it requires having to reset my game file for it.

Also, room size expansions would spark my interest in the game immensely


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> There was some datamines months back suggesting we might be able to expand the size of our island... I would love that feature announced, along with beach, rock, and river customization - Even if it requires having to reset my game file for it.
> 
> Also, room size expansions would spark my interest in the game immensely


If we could expand our islands I would hope for being able to have more villagers or some extra buildings, 

I would love to be able to have room expansions. Some of the rooms are too small.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 23, 2021)

Just to clarify, if I'm not mistaken, the "island expansion" is a misinterpretation of data.
Anyway, to recap datamine info we had from previous updates:


Rover has cafe dialogue (but it doesn't exist), implying he (and probably other special NPCs) visits the cafe.
References to the possibility of customizing villagers house exteriors.
Female villagers are set to wear the diner uniform and hula tops automatically. Older datamine also point to villagers wearing hospital, school and swimming gear.
Evidence of fence customization.
We still have other unused tools: SpnR (SpanneR), DStk (DishStack), GlDr (Glass Drink), Cnut (Coconut), Pitc (Pitcher), Trwl (Trowel), & STWN
Unused crops: Tomato, Wheat, Sugar Cane, Potato, Carrot
Lottie had her "jingle" updated several updates ago. The Sanrio characters also had their melody parameter updated shortly before they were added back.
Katrina and Shrunk had their params updated, much like Brewster.
The Shrunk Funk Shuffle reaction is in the code. There was also mention of unused code of Shrunk teaching reactions to the player.
Fortunes. Currently unknown.
Unused weather patterns.

As for my hopes, I just want more furniture and items above all else.


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 23, 2021)

What if the Brewster we get is just a gyroid version? You just walk in and see that.






(sorry I just merged city folk and acnl together, then called it a day, lol)

I don't have much expectations or speculations anymore. I like to stay a bit more objective when it comes to their updates but I am excited nevertheless. I would like more farming crops because having pumpkins year round is not too thrilling; I'm not an autumn gal. I also would expect new reactions since we have tons of blank spots for that. I find them amusing and fun to use.


----------



## Meadows (Sep 23, 2021)

*Gyroids*
Custom fences
*Crops*
Shop upgrade (preferably adding leaf in the store with more furniture per day)
*Old furniture sets from past games*
More villager dialogue
*House expansions*

any of those added, and I will be happy.


----------



## river (Sep 23, 2021)

Nook's Cranny upgrade PLEASE


----------



## Rosch (Sep 23, 2021)

Will KK finally have a place to stay? Or is he still going to block the entrance of the Resident Services?


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2021)

two words; pleasantly surprised. a direct just for ac means its gotta be something fairly substantial, right??? now this has me hopeful that the supposed 5,000+ items discovered in datamines long ago is actually planned content


----------



## Faux (Sep 23, 2021)

Aside from the news about the cafe --
Gyroids. And, more importantly: fence customization. *Please*.


----------



## Venn (Sep 23, 2021)

Other than Brewster, I would like to see more QoL updates, and more community requested stuff.
I personally would like to see more furniture collections and such from previous games.
Pretty much, picking up some areas where it has been lacking.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2021)

oh let us have unlimited storage, thanks


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 23, 2021)

Dataminers found indication of a version 2.0 update in the code with the last update. It's possible this upcoming direct may be introducing us to the first look at v2.0


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 23, 2021)

I din’t think I’ll be disappointed with the AC Direct. I know I won’t get everything I’m hoping for, but that’s always expected. Everyone’s pretty much listed the major stuff, so one thing I’m hoping for is to have the special characters from old AC games visit the roost. I wanna bother Phyllis while she’s drinking her coffee.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 23, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> What if the Brewster we get is just a gyroid version? You just walk in and see that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the topic of emotions, I actually believe we’ll see Shrunk again perform at the Café (if there’s a stage, that is).


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 23, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Will KK finally have a place to stay? Or is he still going to block the entrance of the Resident Services?


If The Roost is all fancy and 24/7 and has it's own wing in the museum, there has got to be more than enough space for a stage in it or something. It would be such a missed opportunity to not have KK move his concerts to The Roost


----------



## Sheando (Sep 23, 2021)

I would like literally any other buildings for my barren island but that seems really unlikely. Optional extra villager plots, a new shop, custom buildings you could design from the ground up like in HHD……the only related thing I could imagine actually happening would be allowing us to design villager interiors. Please let me save Antonio from his empty white box.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 23, 2021)

Trying to keep expectations low but am very excited for what we might get!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm more looking forward to who is coming in that Series 5 card set...

If it's just the NH 8, Dodos and Flick/CJ I'll be disappointed.


----------



## solace (Sep 24, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Oh I completely forgot about villagers coming to our home! I honestly would be so happy if they added that, considering it was (allegedly) included already for some reason.


How could you forget that.. hee hee

Every time I go inside my house, I get flashbacks of Lopez entering my house. For some reason, he always visited while playing NL.

I was over it, but now I am begging for it back. More content. I want lockers. I want an ABD in my home again. 

Bring it!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Sep 24, 2021)

Gracie!....sigh*


----------



## solace (Sep 24, 2021)

Biancasbotique said:


> Gracie!....sigh*


Yes! 
Bring on the _real_ fashion! Please, no need for the dressing room.. so much dialogue. 
Mable, I just want the clothes, babe


----------



## Glake (Sep 24, 2021)

Realistically, I feel like the things we've seen being updated via the datamines are probably most likely to be added in the upcoming update, or at the very least, introduced in the Direct. I'm expecting Cafe stuff obv, new crops, villager visits, ceiling furniture to be introduced, and probably the return of some older villagers via the new Amiibo set.

I'd love for Gyroids to actually be added in this update, but outside of easter-eggs, it seems like there isn't all that much pointing to their existence in the code, so I'm assuming if they do return it'll be at a later time. 

What I'd like more than anything however, is for the Direct to give us some concrete information as to whether or not we can expect updates of the same caliber in the future and or what else they're working on for a later update. Seems like this will be the perfect opportunity for them to clear things up with the fanbase since clearly a lot of this has been on-hold for awhile.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 24, 2021)

honestly, just for enough new/updated content to make it feel like doing a direct was worth it


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 24, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, just for enough new/updated content to make it feel like doing a direct was worth it



Agreed. I thought about it and we haven't really gotten too many major updates that don't involve holidays specifically. 

The things I mean by major updates are:

1.2.0 - added Leif/bushes, added art + Redd
1.3.0 - added diving/deep sea creatures, added Pascal + Gullivarr
1.4.0 - added Luna/dreaming
1.8.0 - added Mario stuff
1.9.0 - added Sanrio stuff and villagers

NH's biggest issue is there isn't much to do outside of major holidays. Most of the updates other than the ones I've mentioned have just added content for holidays, temporary Nook Shopping items, and other short-term event stuff. We need more things that we can do any day that we play, not just for holidays. 

Obviously The Roost is SOMETHING, but there honestly was never too much to do with The Roost in general, so I've never understand why people were hyped for this to be in the game so much. It's cute, but it won't keep me occupied for that long. If we're adding a major NPC, I'd rather see someone like Gracie or Kapp'n.


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2021)

there’s honestly so much that i’m hoping for, but the main thing that i’d love rn is for gyroids to return alongside brewster. i’m not sure why i suddenly want them so badly since i didn’t care for them in the previous games, but i lowkey miss them a lot and think it’d be cool to have them back! also, i really just want something new to collect LOL. 

i’m of course also rooting for the return of minigames, dr. shrunk, furniture from previous games (along with some new stuff!), villager visits, more character and house exterior customization options and other missing npcs not lyle. i’d also love some new nook mile achievements to work towards completing, QoL updates (bulk crafting, an “add to cart” option at the able sisters, etc), some new nook points items, and as always, the ability to hug my villagers lol. i’m not sure what to expect for the direct, future updates or series 5 amiibo cards, but i’m excited to find out! i’m down for pretty much anything at this point; i just want some more content aha. :’)


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Sep 24, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Obviously excited for the roost and brewster, but I am hoping for a bunch of furniture from previous AC games to be brought back. And maybe more new villagers based on the amiibo card announcement.
> 
> I really also want Tortimer's Island and Kapp'n but I think that'd be too big an update haha


The furniture from previous games would be fantastic.  I've seen several posts here from players of the previous games and some of that stuff is so cool!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2021

Is it weird that part of what I'm hoping for is more storage?


----------



## inazuma (Sep 24, 2021)

Furniture when furniture when- i want those furnitures-


----------



## Berrymia (Sep 24, 2021)

Ok so here are my hopes (I try to stay realistic lol)

- cafe mini game returns but with a twist. I don’t know what twist but a new mini game would be nice!
- npcs visit the cafe
- nooks cranny update 
- return of old furniture 
- new furniture series’
- villagers visiting you at home or invite you over 

Now to the unrealistic stuff lol:
- kappn and tortimer island (mini games with friends online!)
- return of PWPs (like more stuff for outside like windmill etc!)
- more fences 
- more paths 
- mini jobs like happy home designer


----------



## azurill (Sep 24, 2021)

What I hope for upcoming updates is: 

tortimers island and mini games
Bringing back all the missing NL furniture 
More nook mile items like the windmill , a greenhouse for storing bushes, trees , flowers and extra DIY’s 
Bulk buying and crafting 
More DIY’s like flower arches and wisteria trellis 

Really want but probably won’t happen 

Finally removing the color locking
Being about to change villager exterior and interior. I love most of them but some of their homes don’t seem to fit or don’t look like a house 
More exteriors for player houses 
Room expansions for both player houses and villager houses. 
being able to have more villagers
Shop upgrades 
More buildings


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 24, 2021)

I think the shot of the Café that we saw a glimpse of, was strategically placed like that. My guess their hiding the Café’s big mechanic and I’m guessing it’s probably something related to food (pastries, even? I mean, we have cupcakes for our birthday).


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 24, 2021)

This might sound like a small thing - but I really miss the flea market. It was my favourite event in WW - being able to grab some furniture from my villagers (especially when they had things I really needed) was so much fun. I also loved decking out al unused furniture in my house and have the villagers negotiate about price. It felt more meaningful than leaving the stuff to rott in my storage or bulk sell it all to nook in a few clicks.

Tl;dr I’d love to see old events return (flea market, la di da day etc)


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 24, 2021)

I have simple hopes:
- the roost (which yay!!!)
- villager house visits
- something new to the series to do. Like new crops to farm, or a new café cooking minigame or whatever. Just something food related we haven’t done before


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 24, 2021)

If gyroids don’t make it, do I even want Brewster?


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 24, 2021)

I hope for Tortimer Island, more furniture sets, shop upgrades, Gracie Grace, Leif's shop, Club LOL, the usual hopes.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Sep 24, 2021)

I agree with everyone else about the Roost. I think it is great it is coming back. I don't remember if the Roost was always open 24/7 but I think it's great we can hopefully get a coffee at 2am just like in real life.

As for what I want to see in the direct I would first of all love to see Kk move to the Roost. He blocks resident services and a cafe is the perfect place for him to appear to sing instead of my plaza.

I would love to see more Crops. I still have a pumpkin patch from last year as I use those to gift my villagers. I would love to have something besides pumpkins preferably something for spring, summer, and fall.

More furniture would be amazing. I need more theme items for inside my house.

There were rumors or a datamine I don't remember which of cooking coming to ACHN. That would be amazing especially if it works like Turkey Day.

I want custom paths to be built like construction permit paths. It is so frustrating trying to pick up something and instead removing your custom path. If added while in construction mode the customs should work just like the built in paths.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 24, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Katrina and Shrunk had their params updated, much like Brewster.



There's also been some references and updates to Wendell in the datamines.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 24, 2021)

More info about The Roost
Re-Tail
New villagers
Tortimer's Island
And other cool features i can't think of


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 24, 2021)

Gyroids (They would be so perfect for ambiance outside!)
New NPCs (obviously brewster included)
Working at the cafe (I hope we can see special NPCs & old villagers too!)
Crops are always neat, I really liked the addition of pumpkins, hoping for more
Always always hoping for more _*outdoor*_ furniture. I feel like I have to specify, but it just feels like NL still has more outside-based furniture than NH? idk lol give us different styles of streetlamps man.
Some sort of multiplayer or random-generated island to meet people, I  really loved using this in NL for tortimer's island
Better villager dialogue (i feel this is unrealistic but im hoping!)

Regardless, I'm really hoping it will be tons of new stuff. I'm expecting the Roost and more(?) new halloween stuff!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 24, 2021)

I really hope in the Direct they will try their best to explain what The Roost and Brewster will have to offer, but at the same time there has to be more to it. Since there hasn't been much trailers this year other than the Sanrio update from March 2021. Again I am hoping they show like quality of life changes, because a lot of people have voiced their frustrations how the game needs improvements and how there is not much stuff to do. So we can only hope Nintendo addresses this finally and they will do their best to improve the game.


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 24, 2021)

New items from previous games and shop upgrades (we need them )


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 24, 2021)

My dream list of changes for the game is extremely long, and extremely unlikely to get all at once. So to shorten this up to fit within the realm of possibilities.


*Most Likely*

New Nook's Cranny upgrade
Fence Customization
Katrina

*Maybe*

K.K. Slider now performs in the Café
Quality of Life improvements of any kind
Something to do with Lottie

*Unlikely*

Option to move the Town hall
Club LOL
Fly/Ferry to a shoreline city.


----------



## Footsmell (Sep 24, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Oh I completely forgot about villagers coming to our home! I honestly would be so happy if they added that, considering it was (allegedly) included already for some reason.



It took me a while to realize that wasn't a thing. Kept expecting the villagers to knock and come in the first week I had the game.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2021



Biancasbotique said:


> Gracie!....sigh*



If they added in some of the old furniture sets I could see the only way to get them being through occasional Gracie visits which would give us 2 of the things people have asked for in one swoop. Nooks, being the size it is now, would be a poor place to try to sell it considering you still need those spots for furniture already in the game. I'd love it if they expanded nooks, which could also bring Gracie back in, but my point is if we get the old furniture they'll have to come up with a way to make it available besides the already tiny nooks cranny, which could mean adding another npc as well.


----------



## Berrymia (Sep 24, 2021)

I wonder if the dock will ever have a real use such as the secret beach being where redd anchors. 
Kappn and tortimer island would make so much sense!
Maybe in the winter as tropical getaway resort or something lol


----------



## June (Sep 24, 2021)

more furniture sets! there were a lot of really good old ones that i wish would come back. and hopefully the cafe is more functional or has more interesting features. the last one was fun and cozy, but i think NH could do more with it (i mean, i'm hoping they will at least haha)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 24, 2021)

I wouldn't mind having another area of the museum opened for Celeste and being able to collect celestial items, especially since most of us have completed the majority of our museums in general. All in all though I'll happily take any updates (big or small) from ACNH outside of Brewster's return and the usual seasonal decorative items that get announced every few months.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 24, 2021)

So with it being an Animal Crossing direct, I think we can expect news in regards to other titles. HHD and PC will most likely be getting some attention. I don't play either of those, so all of my hopes are for NH.

QOL updates! Let us have a "basket" for Able Sisters' shop. Click on each item you want, you can click on them to deselect, etc. Build multiples of a DIY at a time. You need four hay beds now that it's fall? Boom, done. 

Other features, besides Brewster which we know is coming. The ability to "call for" your villagers, like in NL with the megaphone. It's nice when I can find them. Or put a sticker where they are on the big map. If they're not outside, no sticker. Villagers making dates to go to your house, or you coming to theirs. That's one of the things from NL that I think the majority of people want, including myself.

New things? Yes! With the announcement of a Series 5 Amiibo set coming, I'm hopeful for a new batch of villagers. I imagine these cards would have not just the eight new villagers we already have for NH, but also villagers that were only accessible in the New Leaf Welcome Amiibo packs. I'm not sure how many of those there are, but I know Billy is one of them. Hopefully with those and the new special characters we have in NH there's still room for some new villagers. Other new things would just be some new seasonal decor, which I think is a given. They've been adding new stuff to seasonal sets so far, so I'm hopeful that we'll see new entries in the Mush, Maple Leaf, and Festive and Ice series as well.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 24, 2021)

I really don't know what to expect, but I am speculating a few things just by the info we currently have.

Gyroids - They've always been connected to Brewster since City Folks. Best way to introduce their return is along with Brewster's. Plus there was that datamine way back when that also found hints of a "room" in the museum for them. This could either be a new section of the museum to display gyroids, or it could be a throwback to City Folk where you were able to store gyroids through Brewster.

New villagers (Or the return of old forgotten ones) - Series 5 amiibo packs were announced as well. Series 1-4 all have 100 cards per series. Series 5 should have at least the new 8 villagers (Raymond, Dom, Sherb, Cyd, Reneigh, Megan, Judy, Audie), the new NPCs (Daisy Mae, Flick, CJ, Gullivarr, Orville, Wilburr). That's just 14 cards, I'm also suspecting that they will give new cards to the villagers that were introduce through the RV set of cards (50 cards), another Isabelle card and maybe ones of Timmy, Tommy and Tom Nook. Comes to 68, so there's a possibility of 32 new/returning villagers to fill in the set.

Honestly at this point I'll take everything and anything, I'm just craving for new content haha.


----------



## maria110 (Sep 24, 2021)

I'll be so glad to finally see Brewster!  ACNH is my first AC game, so I've missed out on a lot.   I still love the game so I'll be glad for any new, substantive content.

I hope they publish enough series 5 cards that I will be able to lay hands on a pack.


----------



## vanivon (Sep 24, 2021)

i hope they bring back gracie furniture at some point and that it's addressed in the direct... (or a future one, i'm patient) </3 i figured originally that's what label's fashion checks were for, so she could open her own store with a mix of hers & gracie-brand clothes and furniture once we passed enough of them, but.... that never happened  i miss the sweets set...


----------



## N e s s (Sep 24, 2021)

Bring back sets, let Brewster sell all of the snack items (ice cream, the delicious looking juices, etc) and SOME form of Club Tortimer. Brewster at the bare minimum is going to get me back into the game so I’m excited either way.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 24, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> I wonder if the dock will ever have a real use such as the secret beach being where redd anchors.
> Kappn and tortimer island would make so much sense!
> Maybe in the winter as tropical getaway resort or something lol



Kapp'n hasn't been talked about much since I don't think he's appeared in any of the datamines (the way The Roost did), but one of the reptuable Nintendo leakers did say a few months ago that Kapp'n was in the plans. Not sure if it's something we'd get this time of year or if they would hold it until next summer, but I also tend to believe that it would make sense for the dock to have another purpose besides fishing.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 24, 2021)

My top two desires are for the return of the series standard furniture sets which weren't included in New Horizons and expansion of the rooms in the player houses. I'm a bit skeptical about the return of the furniture sets because, while a lot of us might not agree with their omission, the developers seemed to want this game to be its own thing; nevertheless, I'd absolutely love to see all of that stuff come back. Regardless of whether those items return, I want expansion to the rooms of our houses because the awkward room sizes of every room aside from the main room has on more than one occasion sabotaged my creativity and necessitated that I sacrifice parts of my concepts. I kind of doubt this will happen either, but it would be nice.

Aside from those:

I'd love to see the return of gyroids alongside Brewster. I've always liked them since the GameCube game. 

Club Tortimer or some equivalent would be absolutely wonderful. My best friend and I used to play the minigames on Tortimer Island in New Leaf, and her interest in New Horizons waned pretty fast since the minigames were absent and we found that there was little to do together in New Horizons other than visit each other's islands to check the shops for like five minutes. She might return to playing the game if the minigames come back, so here's hoping that they do, whether as part of this update or in the future.

Katrina, please. 

More hairstyles would be nice, as would be the inclusion of a bright white hair color like was available in New Leaf. 

The return of some of the villagers who haven't been seen since the early days of the series would be nice too. Potentially possible with the new series of amiibo cards, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint (Sep 24, 2021)

Poinsettia‘s to plant for Christmas


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 24, 2021)

Beyond the Roost and all that it entails, the biggest thing I would like to see is the ability to add more than 10 villagers.  My island still feels like a ghost town, and if they are not going in the direction of more standalone vendor buildings, than at least push up the villager max to 12 or so.  

Also, if this drops in Nov, I do hope for more crops— Turkey Day will be so dull if Franklin makes us gather the same old ingredients for the same old recipes.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 24, 2021)

I know I've answered already. But I also would love to see the return of the proper HHA, with the themes and big scores. I miss Lyle, and Lottie was okay _I guess_. Also being able to customise villager houses would be amazing!! And maybe even our own separate building to put somewhere on the island, even if it's only real function is just a hangout place for villagers or whatever.


----------



## azurill (Sep 24, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> Beyond the Roost and all that it entails, the biggest thing I would like to see is the ability to add more than 10 villagers.  My island still feels like a ghost town, and if they are not going in the direction of more standalone vendor buildings, than at least push up the villager max to 12 or so.
> 
> Also, if this drops in Nov, I do hope for more crops— Turkey Day will be so dull if Franklin makes us gather the same old ingredients for the same old recipes.


Yea it definitely feels like a ghost town. It would be great if we could use the extra playable character plots for villagers instead. There is no way I am going to make that many characters so why not use those plots for villagers.


----------



## Junalt (Sep 24, 2021)

What I want most is Tortimer’s island, Desert Island Escape/Puzzle League minigames and Nook’s upgrade with Gracie‘s store.

What I think is most likely is what has been datamined in the past which is additional growable crops, villager visits, maybe the ’giftshop’ that was datamimed along with cafe and some QOL.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Sep 25, 2021)

-Gyroids
-Nookingtons (With Gracie coming back)
-Minigames to play solo or with other people locally and online.
-Crops like Tomatoes, corn, wheat, cucumbers, eggplants
-Tropical fruit trees returning like Durians, mangos, lychees, and the other one I can't remember the name of.
-More returning furniture sets like the Rococo and Regal sets.


I'm probably hoping for too much there. lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2021)

Man..the fact we gotta wait until October for the Direct then *November *for the actual update it needs to game play altering stuff other than just the cafe. The cafe is cool but, to make us wait basically about a month and a half to two months isn't worth just the cafe. Add in mini games possibly. Gyroids would be neat and please add more hair and eye color options. I really want *WHITE *hair. The off white hair color is ugly in my opinion. I love a character with brown skin and white hair. Add more furniture and with the new amiibo cards add old characters like Felyn (such a cute little stinker cat). Add even Katrina and maybe Shrunk too?? Or even surprise us with something new but, to throw in Roost and some coffee items would be hella weak and not worth the hype even if a lot of us begged for him.


Edit: Please add a upgrade to the Nookling's store and custom fences. Even that would be good.


----------



## Tindre (Sep 25, 2021)

All I need is Brewster ; w ; so I am happy now.


----------



## Coolio15 (Sep 25, 2021)

Now that Brewster has finally been announced, my main hope and focus is going to villager updates. I'm hoping for some new villagers to NH (Seriously, the 8 that we got are all fantastic, but NL got 100 new villager designs, we're due for some more at this point) as well as adding just some more life to the villagers in general. More favors, more dialogue (Which they do very subtly with every update I've noticed), let them plan visits to our houses and their houses, a way to find track/find villagers on the island (Like, I don't know, a MEGAPHONE!), and really anything else that adds onto the villager's roles in the game. The villagers have always been a favorite part of the AC series for me, and while I'm not as let-down about their role in NH as most people are, they are due for an update. Big time.

Fence customization and some good ol' QOL wouldn't hurt either though! Along with maybe some more special characters finally comig back!


----------



## Yujian (Sep 25, 2021)

I'd love to have old items and villagers to come back.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 25, 2021)

Okay after some thought,  I have several questions about The Roost:

1. What are the requirements to get The Roost? (Past AC games already had Brewster, but in New Leaf you actually had to donate 50 times to the museum in order to get The Roost) 

2. Will this be like a big project from Tom Nook? (Remember last year we worked hard on trying to invite KK slider? Well if Tom Nook were to help he would call it "Project B" or something like that. 

3. What will The Roost have to offer? (Past AC games you always get Coffee, City Folk you can get Gyroids held on to, and in New Leaf you can work for The Roost) 

4. Will there be like Gyroids or DIYS to make them? (That is assuming that if Gyroids are to return to the game along with The Roost, because its been in every AC game) 

5. Will we finally get a 3rd upgrade to the Nook Shop? (Since there is a direct I hope they will speak more about a 3rd upgrade to the shop, who knows if you can only get special Gyroids from the shop and if they will finally add in new furniture that will add to the The Roost update)


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 25, 2021)

While I would really like a Nook's upgrade, I'm afraid that the lack of furniture options may be why they've kept the number of slots so low...

Of course new furniture could fix this wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## azurill (Sep 25, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> While I would really like a Nook's upgrade, I'm afraid that the last of furniture options may be may they've kept the number of slots so low...
> 
> Of course new furniture could fix this wink wink nudge nudge


Yea I would like a nook’s upgrade but don’t see a point  to it. Maybe if they used the second floor to bring back the furniture sets from NL and a third floor for Gracie. If they have no plans for new furniture or old furniture to return I don’t see us getting another store upgrade:


----------



## Sara? (Sep 25, 2021)

Many hopes heheh   but i guess one to mention would be to have a sense of HHA so that i could somehow re-decorate my villagers interior and exterior home if possible cause some of them are real bad and interior decor hehe. I would also not be not happy if they would you know add more types of exterior deco to choose and also be able to add like hanging stuff out of our windows or the possibility to add lights in the windows for festivity times like xmas... but i have more hopes this is juts one point 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> In the direct they will probably show us how to get Brewster and what features and items he will offer. I would hope they would show like quality of life updates, because there has to be more to this other than Brewster himself.



I agree with you, the games needs a bit more of life quality dynamic changes in order to improve daily game play, it needs more depth and activities to do to enhance the game experience

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2021



June said:


> more furniture sets! there were a lot of really good old ones that i wish would come back. and hopefully the cafe is more functional or has more interesting features. the last one was fun and cozy, but i think NH could do more with it (i mean, i'm hoping they will at least haha)



We are not just lacking furniture, which i am desperately hoping we will slowly be getting more, but also different type and colors of wall paper and flooring i really need more variety and colors to be able to play with my rooms

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2021



Kg1595 said:


> Beyond the Roost and all that it entails, the biggest thing I would like to see is the ability to add more than 10 villagers.  My island still feels like a ghost town, and if they are not going in the direction of more standalone vendor buildings, than at least push up the villager max to 12 or so.
> 
> Also, if this drops in Nov, I do hope for more crops— Turkey Day will be so dull if Franklin makes us gather the same old ingredients for the same old recipes.



I would LOVE to have more crops and would love even more for our CROP to have purpose like maybe Brewster will need a little side chef  heheh that would be cool

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2021



JKDOS said:


> My dream list of changes for the game is extremely long, and extremely unlikely to get all at once. So to shorten this up to fit within the realm of possibilities.
> 
> 
> *Most Likely*
> ...



Katrriiiiinaaaa !!!! man i miss her, i went everyday i played when she was around to her shop to see my fortune, love how when i had bad fortune bad things would happen like when i ran i could accidentally fall. Would be need to have her and have her predictions have impact either if its good news or bad  but to have reactions in the environment more than one way not just bad luck and falling to the floor. Really miss my Katrina


----------



## Airysuit (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone know if there are any signs/signals/rumors about when in October the direct is gonna happen? Is it gonna happen in the last week? The first week? Somewhere in the middle?


----------



## azurill (Sep 26, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Anyone know if there are any signs/signals/rumors about when in October the direct is gonna happen? Is it gonna happen in the last week? The first week? Somewhere in the middle?


I haven’t seen anything. I think since the update won’t be until sometime in November we won’t see the Direct until the middle to end of October.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 26, 2021)

Yeah, with the update being in November, I'm not expecting the direct to come until closer to the end of the month. Like a little "Halloween treat" so to speak.


----------



## cocoacat (Sep 26, 2021)

I know it's a long shot, but I'm hoping the direct announces a couple new items for Halloween, even if it's a small patch with the big one coming in November. Some ghost items or a proper dark gothic furniture set and clothes usuable year-round would be nice. I wish we could remove the pumpkins from the tree and just have a dead tree.

I'm really looking forward to the Roost! My dream is for the sweets set to return, maybe as part of the cafe. 

Some other wishlist items that I would be thrilled with:
Ability to redecorate villager homes inside and out
A couple new save slots (or just some way to create several islands without losing the past ones.)
Being able to place rugs outdoors


----------



## azurill (Sep 26, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> I wish we could remove the pumpkins from the tree and just have a dead tree.



Yea it would be great if there was an option when customizing them to take off the pumpkins. Same with the bunny day planters I wish I could customize them to have flowers instead of eggs.


----------



## Pokeking (Sep 26, 2021)

Since there will be an opening on the left side of the second floor of the Museum to make way for The Roost, I wonder there's going to be an opening on the right. Wasn't a museum shop hinted at in a datamine? Maybe we could see something like Celeste's custom museum exhibits like in New Leaf.


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 26, 2021)

Pokeking said:


> Since there will be an opening on the left side of the second floor of the Museum to make way for The Roost, I wonder there's going to be an opening on the right. Wasn't a museum shop hinted at in a datamine? Maybe we could see something like Celeste's custom museum exhibits like in New Leaf.


I was thinking this!!! I love the idea of the right being used for something too

Also  earning sweets furniture DIYs from helping brewster in this café and crafting them with ingredients gathered from farming. Have him give a few unorderable non craftable café furniture rewards too, like cake display stands and cash register and stuff
Let us cook with farmed stuff to help him


----------



## Dracule (Sep 26, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Always always hoping for more _*outdoor*_ furniture. I feel like I have to specify, but it just feels like NL still has more outside-based furniture than NH? idk lol give us different styles of streetlamps man.


_**heavy breathing**_ *Wisteria Trellis.*

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2021



Kg1595 said:


> Also, if this drops in Nov, I do hope for more crops— Turkey Day will be so dull if Franklin makes us gather the same old ingredients for the same old recipes.


It was honestly a crime that we got to see the finished table with all those food and dessert items, then NOT have them available as unlockable furniture. :’]


----------



## miraxe (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm mostly just excited that we're getting one at all, so any updates are welcome at this point! There are so many fun ideas in this thread - hopefully we get a few for real! I would definitely welcome a Nook's Cranny expansion or adding Tortimer Island.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2021)

Can we bring back the public works projects acnl had?? I wanna design my town hall


----------



## Rosch (Sep 26, 2021)

Since this is a game heavily focused on outdoor landscaping, I would love to see more furniture.

Picnic tables, arches, sculptures (outside of Redd's catalog), pillars, planters, flower boxes, more streetlight variety, etc...


----------



## Dracule (Sep 26, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Since this is a game heavily focused on outdoor landscaping, I would love to see more furniture.
> 
> Picnic tables, arches, sculptures (outside of Redd's catalog), pillars, planters, flower boxes, more streetlight variety, etc...


 this. It’s weird that ACPC designs for this reason (since it’s a campsite theme and therefore is expected to allow room for lots of variety to decorate) while ACNH just gives us crumbs for actual outdoor-styled furniture. (And yes, to others, I’m aware ACPC is gacha-heavy and so brings in lots of money for dishing out continuous products. Doesn’t mean we can’t at least expect some of that to come to ACNH.) I hope that come Halloween, Turkey Day, and Toy Day, we’ll see items closer to this style. >_<


----------



## geo-mew (Sep 27, 2021)

Give me:
- Furniture items from ACNL (in a dream world, Pocket Camp style interactive furniture -- like outdoor hot springs the villagers can use)
- Buildings we can place and customize like in HHD
- Job system, ambient noise settings and wall/ceiling furniture like in HHD
- COOKING SYSTEM for The Roost!! So we can make and sell food as well as drinks! It would tie in nicely with the crops that were datamined
- Get other NPC characters back, like Gracie and Shampoodle. Maybe they can be in the buildings we customize? (Like how there's a department store in HHD, Gracie could be in there)


----------



## Pokeking (Sep 27, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> Can we bring back the public works projects acnl had?? I wanna design my town hall



I could go for this. There were lots of great public work projects like the cube sculpture, the statue fountain, and the video screen. I think it wouldn't take too much to turn them into DIY projects or Nook Mile products.


----------



## Solio (Sep 28, 2021)

I just want the update to be substantial.
Don't get me wrong, I'm glad the Roost is (finally) back, but let's be real here: If it's anything like in the old games, the novelty will wear off pretty quickly (especially since it's tucked away in the museum).
All I want is for them to stop drip-feeding us content-crumbs and give us a juicy update that actually manages to bring players back for longer than 10 minutes.

Looking at this thread, there is plenty of potential and I want them to use it for once.


----------



## PacV (Sep 28, 2021)

The ability to have at least 5 more villagers.

Unlikely tho...


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Sep 28, 2021)

I want a nook's cranny upgrade and enough new furniture to make an upgrade worthwhile.

Katrina and Gracie back in basically whatever capacity. Gracie in particular is my Brewster.

New DIYs.

Most of all, just some idea of what the future looks like. A road map... So we're not in the dark again after November.


----------



## Airysuit (Sep 28, 2021)

Multiplayer mini games please!


----------



## McRibbie (Sep 28, 2021)

In all honesty?

First off, I don't want this update to be so huge that there's nothing else left to add into the game afterwards (glancing at you, mysterious datamined island). On the other hand, we've had 2 very small updates covering the space of 4 fairly in-depth ones, and 2 updates where no new NPCs were added at all... so it's got to be a decently large size.
I hope the Series 5 amiibo cards have, alongside the 8 new villagers, either the 67 villagers (that aren't promo ones, sorry Meow and Bow) that have been cut since DnMe+, or that it's a mixture of cut villagers and brand new villagers created specifically for this run of cards.
A Gyroid exhibit was datamined 18 months ago, so I REALLY hope it's going to be the case, if only to give them an actual purpose other than decoration and to hold off my imminent completion of the museum (although that's just art atm, which is kind of a hassle), as well as linking into Brewster and his interest in them.
There's a load of cut NPCs that I can't see them finding any function for, so I'd like for them to just go "screw it, they'll make cameos in the Roost" and add them in in this update... but that also comes across as a last resort, so I'd also like to be proven wrong there?
I'd like Nook 'N' Go (or something like it) back, with a load of new furniture. No idea what furniture specifically, although I'd also like some stuff to return, as well as a load of new stuff.
More Turkey Day and Toy Day items, and _especially_ some new toys. Give us some retro Nintendo stuff again!
They've missed DnM's actual anniversary, but I'd like to have some GameCube-era stuff added into the promotional tab of Nook Shopping to celebrate (it's going to be DnM+'s anniversary in December, and the next one's probably not going to be til January, so it's the perfect time anyway?)
I'd like for them to at least _hint_ at what 2022's updates involve, given I'm confident they don't want anything like this filler update drought to happen again and they want a decent amount of features stockpiled up. Kapp'n's tropical island? The city? Zelda and Splatoon stuff linked to BOTW2/Splatoon 3's amiibo?
One final thing is, after two giftless updates, they mail us something to go "hey, you updated, nice one!"


----------



## Tri-Cell (Sep 28, 2021)

Unlikely but I'd love them to add the ability to have a few other villagers even a couple of extra ones would be nice.


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 28, 2021)

Realistic Things I want:
-New Items, hoping mostly for the return of old New Leaf & previous game sets
-Nookling Update with a space for Lief 
-New Holiday Items

Possible but I won't get my hopes up:
-Gracie visits and will eventually move into the Nooklings for a final expansion
-Mini Games/Tortimer island-ish area
-More farming items/crops
-Able Sister's Update with a space for Label, and a final update with a space for Kicks
-KK permanently moves to the Roost (can you tell I hate visitors in the plaza lol)

Far Fetched but I can dream:
-New villagers (new species too)
-5 new villager plots (optional if you want them)
-Pocket Camp Item DLC 
-The "new items" I listed above to be like, thousands of items. Like hit us with all the previous sets at once. Our towns need it, everyone's is starting to look exactly the same.

Mostly I just want more communication as well. This was nice to let us know there is a direct next month, and I wish they'd be more transparent about updates sooner too. I liked how at the end of the update videos we would get last year, they'd say like "Next Update Coming in late December" or whatever. I knew something was coming and it didn't feel so hopeless lol


----------



## CanuckChick (Sep 28, 2021)

My top wishes are (though I feel they may be unrealistic lol) to have more villagers, even just 2 more optional plots would be awesome & for more interactive objects like in Pocket Camp, it's disappointing when a cute item is just for display.

And for Brewster to offer more than coffee, like tea or in a friend's case, hot chocolate.  If not those, at least several types of coffee to go would be nice.

Or if we can get the food items that the villagers enjoy like the sandwiches, donuts, etc.  I mean even the NPCs in New Leaf have suggested to Brewster to offer some food and he was just like nah lol.

Edit: I want to use the cellphone to find out where the heck a specific villager is!


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 28, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> First off, I don't want this update to be so huge that there's nothing else left to add into the game afterwards



In order to do that, they would have to give us everything we've ever wanted, which would be an absolute win.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 28, 2021)

PacV said:


> The ability to have at least 5 more villagers.
> 
> Unlikely tho...


If there are indeed new villagers coming and they're new character types, I could easily see us getting a slightly expanded ability-- say 12 slots instead of ten to accommodate one each of two new character types. Pure speculation, but not totally implausible!


----------



## Rajescrossing (Sep 28, 2021)

Yay, I haven’t been playing for few months now but I’m coming back again scenes I heard about new updates


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 28, 2021)

i realized when i originally commented here, i only said what i expected in the direct/update, not what i want from the future, so:

most, if not all, items from NL returned. that game had some super cute accessories and dresses that i miss. not to mention the furniture. (princess series, my beloved.) PWPs fall under this too. *where* is my windmill, nintendo? and the wisteria trellis and picnic blanket.
katrina, gracie, kapp'n, the pelicans and shrunk are my main NPC wants. (although i would love harriet, the HHA crew and police dogs as well.) some people find the luck mechanic boring, but the only time it ever bothered me was the tripping days once in a blue moon, and the solution there was easy: don't run. much better than NH throwing me to the ground because i dare to hold a balloon or drink. i miss katrina's tent and her astral void and her fortunes. gracie and kapp'n feel like a no brainer. i always preferred getting emotions from shrunk. the performances, while crummy, gave them more character, and fetching him fruit made me feel like i was earning it more than my villagers randomly running up to me. mail doesn't feel right At All without the pelican crew. i still can't believe how dirty nintendo did them. opening a gift/mail shop with them on the right after x amount of flights/letters sent seemed So obvious imo.
club tortimer and resort minigames. don't remember the last time i went to anyone's island or had someone come to mine because there's Nothing to do. this game's multiplayer was literally DOA. 
celeste's observatory. (or a gift shop.) to balance out the upcoming asymmetry of the museum. if it's the former, it could be a "final" reward for learning all her recipes, and she could still come outside to roam during meteor showers. if it's the latter, it could be a reward for completing at least 50-75% of each museum exhibit. (i didn't say 100% because redd is a trashcan.) 
more direct-related, but: brewster's cafe mini-game returned, maybe revamped, preferably with more common sense this time? i.e. every time you learn and/or correctly guess the ingredient(s) of a villager or NPC's order, it's saved to 'memory' so next time they come in, a thought bubble will display above their heads showing what you already know about it, e.g. "blue mountain, ???, 2 spoonfuls of milk." would save me having to pull up a guide every damn time, which i'm sure they know 99% of people did. would also like to see additional items for sale, such as the snacks and drinks our villagers are seen carrying. little donuts and sodas (could include the ones from towns with different native fruits at a more raised price) and, of course, the return of to-go coffee.
additional villager slots, in the event that the series 5 card theories turn out to be true, with new and/or old villagers being introduced. do i have room for two more houses? no, not really, but other people do, and i'd like the option.
QOL things like bulk-buying, shopping cart at ables, some indication of tool deterioration, a less clunky dialogue tree for the airport, the nook stop not throwing me out of the menu if i buy something with NMTs, being able to use said nookstop on other people's islands because _what an oversight,_ mable not sending my clothes to storage if i wear what i buy unless my inventory cannot hold them all, being able to store flowers and bushes, etc.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 28, 2021)

I could make a huge butt list like everyone else, but I'm going to keep my expectations realistic for the direct and future updates.

I want Brewster/Roost to be back and to be able to work/take orders. And everyone has a certain way they take their coffee. Which with new dialogue we learn through the grapevine and then there will be random islanders and special npc that can take coffee to. Just like in NL.

Gyroids to make a come back with Brewster. Maybe he can store them to keep down our storage space this time. And maybe instead of finding them during rain (since it rains so much in this game) they will instead be DIY cards that we can craft with clay because they're essentially made that way. And since clay is a ready material source that barely is used. Which would make sense if that was their plan all along but they were just really slow to get it out.

Maybe the alleged giftshop will be on the left side of the museum and somehow be like what Celeste did in NL. And so she will always be on the island and if you don't see her in the giftshop during one night you know that it's because she is stargazing. I would love to see her have an observatory like in WW, but a datamine reading a museum section as giftshop kind of implies it's going to be more like what she did in NL.


Now what I really want and I don't know if they will do is another Club Tortimer. Doesn't have to be exactly like it. But most of us want the mini-games back. And I can't blame them. There's not a lot to do when visiting friends. Heck when my friends visited during launch month, it didn't last very long and they were done.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 28, 2021)

Outside of Brewster who I know we're getting finally, I'd like to see gyroids, a shop upgrade, and more returning furniture sets.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Sep 28, 2021)

I highly doubt it would ever happen but I’d love to be able to customize the exterior of the current buildings (museum, resident services, even the shops potentially, but *especially* the museum)


----------



## Moritz (Sep 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> And maybe instead of finding them during rain (since it rains so much in this game) they will instead be DIY cards that we can craft with clay because they're essentially made that way. And since clay is a ready material source that barely is used. Which would make sense if that was their plan all along but they were just really slow to get it out.


If they come when it rains I really don't want to see them.
If they are DIYs that you get from brewster, I would readily welcome them back to the series


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 28, 2021)

Moritz said:


> If they come when it rains I really don't want to see them.
> If they are DIYs that you get from brewster, I would readily welcome them back to the series


lol that's why I suggested my idea. NH is such a rainy game. Especially when we picked it up at launch. We got it right at rain season. It makes sense because I remember Googling why does it rain so much in BOTW and someone had an answer that it was due to Japan's main weather around that time of the year. It's very humid and rainy during spring/summer.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 28, 2021)

Very unlikely idea/wish I got from a YT commet: Combine the city from city folk with the shopping district from HHD. Since hearing about the villager school uniform and hospital attire datamine, a possibility would be to be able to build a city area that you can fly to from your island and give your villagers jobs like they had in HHD. Someone like Digby or Lottie could be in charge. It would certainly be something that would get me back into the game.

Realistically, they’ll probably show off the Roost and jobs you can do there along with bringing back gyroids.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 28, 2021)

Mink777 said:


> Very unlikely idea/wish I got from a YT commet: Combine the city from city folk with the shopping district from HHD. Since hearing about the villager school uniform and hospital attire datamine, a possibility would be to be able to build a city area that you can fly to from your island and give your villagers jobs like they had in HHD. Someone like Digby or Lottie could be in charge. It would certainly be something that would get me back into the game.
> 
> Realistically, they’ll probably show off the Roost and jobs you can do there along with bringing back gyroids.


You know speaking of the City, since we have an Airport would it make more sense if we can fly to City and go to all the buildings which is just like City Folk? It would really make up for missing NPCs and there is a lot of buildings you can enter. I always felt that the Airport could've had more potential.


----------



## Snek (Sep 28, 2021)

Its getting closer to October! I've been playing other games in anticipation for the upcoming direct. I'm so happy that Brewster and The Roost are added, however, I feel that there could be many more additions that would renew my interest in NH. 

High Chance:

1. Gyroids
This is because Brewster is often associated with gyroids. Gyroid hunting would certainly give more things to do. Hunting down my favourite gyroid set would certainly give me reason to play more. 

Moderate Chance: 

1. Nook Expansion
Nooks needs an expansion. A dire need. Compared to NL, NH in-game shopping is very boring and limited. Mostly relying on "cataloguing islands" so you can shop for yourself on Nook Shopping. An upgrade with more features could be interesting, especially if some merchandise can't be catalogued. 

2. Vegetables
Since Turkey Day is in November we could see the reveal of the rest of the veggies. This means a less boring Turkey Day for those who have already collected last year's DIYs. 

Hopes/Dreams/Slim Probabilities:

1. Tortimer Island / Activity Island
Some sort of fun Tortimer-esque island where we can do fun activites. This would be great for players who don't really feel like decorating or terraforming and want more options for activities. This could also give meaning to the dock whose some purpose at the moment is a location for fishing certain types of fish. 

2. Return of Katrina
I would love Katrina to return in some form. Luck mechanic may not be in the game, but fortunes could still play a different role that could affect things. Maybe a "good" fortune will produce perfect fruit? Who knows? I just want Katrina back. 

3. New Leaf fruits
I want the tropical fruits introduced in NL to return. Mangoes, lemons, bananas, durians, lychees and persimmons. I also want grapes and maybe new fruits added as well.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh how can I ever forget...

I hope the almighty Froggy Chair returns.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 29, 2021)

Nook Upgrade
More buildings. Idc what buildings. Just more.
Gracie
More villagers (imagine if they updated the game regularly and there was a new villager ~once a month)
More furniture sets
Mini games


----------



## Ganucci (Sep 29, 2021)

I want to make a guess as to when the Animal Crossing Direct will happen.

First, here is when I don't think it will happen:
-I don't think it will happen the first full week of October because on October 5th is the Smash Bros. Direct and I don't foresee them doing two Directs in one week and plus, Metroid Dread comes out on the 8th, so I think right after the Direct, they will be hyping that up.
-Mario Party Superstars comes out October 29th, so I don't think it will come out that week either. I just feel like any game with Mario's name in it is going to be their focus for that entire week.
-The Nintendo 64 and Genesis stuff is supposed to come "late October" and I don't think that will arrive the same week as Mario Party Superstars, but if it's "late" October then my guess is either the week before or on the 31st.

Therefore in this imaginary world where my assumptions about Nintendo are correct. We will get the update between October 10th and 16th. Getting more specific I think between October 12th and 14th. Finally if I had to guess one specific date I would say October 13th because Directs most commonly happen on Wednesdays...even though the Smash Bros. one is a Tuesday, but whatever.

I absolutely hope it is earlier, but this is my predication and I hope this doesn't age poorly.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Sep 29, 2021)

I'd like more Villagers, more DIYs, more items, more fruits or vegetables, more tasks to do.....you know, small asks. lol


----------



## Amilee (Sep 29, 2021)

im trying to have not too high expectations. i think a lot of people will be disappointed because they want all the stuff at once. i dont think thats gonna happen unless they announce paid dlc
what i think will happen:
- brewster and an item set based on him/coffee
- amiibo series 5 announcement (probably with some old villagers coming back)
- nooks cranny upgrade with some new item sets
- some kind of announcement that we will get more updates next year or paid dlc

also porbably some pocket camp update or maybe even a new mobile game release or happy home designer port?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 30, 2021)

My hopes for the direct or updates are


New shops

New Fences

New items 

New characters


----------



## Stikki (Sep 30, 2021)

Mini games and especially the ability to play with randoms again. I play at unsociable hours and not many friends are willing to do that haha. It was also fun when we all timed it to appear on the same random island (by setting it to our country). 

The ability to have a few more villagers would be nice. I also like the whole villager "jobs" theory that's been circulating a bit, but I don't know how honestly likely that is as it seems like a huge change. 

It would be nice if past villagers appeared in the roost, like they used to on the high street in NL. It would be extra cool if they did this immediately after the update so I can see a few I miss like Graham and Blanche haha

Different NPC's visitng the roost on different days. I am pretty confident that Shrunk will make an appearance this way, given that the Shrunk shuffle was found in data mining and it just makes sense to bring him back this way. But I would like to see others return this way too, like Katrina could tell your fortune and Gracie can judge your clothes (though I would ideally like to see both appear properly in the game anyway). Resetti and Phyllis can turn up and just be rude or something, I dunno haha


----------



## returnofsaturn (Sep 30, 2021)

Here's what I'm trying to manifest: (Unrealistically)
 I hope the new amiibo pack means they're bringing back old characters &/or adding new ones. Maybe Porter/Champ make returns somehow in that. 
 More requests, for example: when they would make us get signatures in other people's towns/ask us to cut a tree down in a friends town for good luck/ bringing Katie back to Kaitlin - that would add some spice to the lack of multiplayer fun. 
 I hope they add more subtleties like in City Folk if you took the bus and didn't click through the dialogue for awhile, Kapp'n would eventually start singing his sea shanty. 
 I want to unlock things as we progress through the game like filling our museum, buying lots from the shops, etc. But I'm not talking just nook miles because they are mostly useless in game because of the lack of things to buy with them, and if you have a full island the mystery islands aren't all that valuable nor interesting. It would be so nice to see them upgrade the nook miles shop to maybe include being able to purchase special character buildings or exteriors or something.
 Nooks special items, 50% off days, monthly lotteries, nook points. Upgrades.
 Harriet, shampoodle, wigs. (She was my favourite NPC) 
 Exterior building customization like NL, possibly connected with HHA this time.
 I miss the train/bus/kappn's boat that had relaxing dialogue. 
 I don't just want the villagers to tell us wacky stories but to positively affirm us like in previous games lol, I think part of that was what made the connection to the villagers feel deeper and more meaningful when they would teach us little positive life lessons.
 Villagers sharing things more often and showing letters to one another and having it come back to you or something lmao.
 Villagers remembering things and starting rumors about the player again.
 Villagers doing things in groups away from the town hall.
 Katrina, feng shui, the lovely phone, luck, and charms.
 Perfect & Island fruits.
 Gracie and more furniture sets.
 Wishing well/more community spots (maybe being able to create and place them)
 To be able to visit Lyle at the HHA building and have the rating actually mean something.
 Flea market/Auction house/Retail equivalent.
 More plants, growable or otherwise.
 Pocket-Camp-level items and interactivity with them.
 Dr. Shrunk!!
 Blanca, Rover, Pelly & Phyllis not just in the café, but in game. (Wishful thinking) In the café would be lovely too.
 Constellations and the observatory. Celeste knowing & being able to relay info about stars/constellations like Blathers about the rest of the museum.
 Resetti and Don usefulness, maybe their hideout under a manhole again.


I'm just hoping they're finally taking our feedback knowing that some long time fans of the game are a bit disappointed and have low hopes for the next game to come, feeling like the franchise has only become a cash grab for Nintendo.


----------



## shiniki (Sep 30, 2021)

returnofsaturn said:


> Villagers sharing things more often and showing letters to one another and having it come back to you or something lmao.



I miss this more than I realized! I would love to see this come back. I used to write my villagers crazy or rude letters. Now I just keep it brief, like "Welcome to [island]" and attach a wreath.


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 1, 2021)

If we get villager house visits and more things to farm and/or cook I'll be so pleased  that's all I really feel like I need for the game


----------



## Rosch (Oct 3, 2021)

Not sure if it's been pointed out but, i just noticed that Brewster's birthday is on October 15th. Maybe we'll get news around that time...

I know NPC birthdays have nothing to do with things, but I just think the timing's just right.
Also I just want the update to come real soon.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 3, 2021)

Keeping it realistic, so i'm not disappointed or let down-

Maybe an upgrade of some kind to Nook's Cranny would be great.

Some new furniture of any kind. I would love to see some more items for Christmas, since they added stuff for Halloween.

Villagers been able to visit your house.

Hopefully this series 5 of amiibo cards means some new villagers?


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Oct 3, 2021)

just some general quality of life stuff.

like, ability to craft multiple things at once, ((f*** is it a pain to make fish bait...)) ability to put down multiple squares of tiles at once, stacking stuff like bushes and trees and flowers and the like would be nice, ((don't know why you can't already, do they think nobody's going to be trying to redecorate their town?)) maybe fix up the typing system, let you use touch controls for pattern designing.

also please, for the love of god, *let me turn off that ugly pattern smoothening*!

and on a less frustrated note: i think being able to have animals wear backpacks would be cute.


----------



## TeaBiskit (Oct 3, 2021)

I would love to see new furniture, Harriet making an appearence again (maybe she could come to your town and sell you hairstyle recipes that were available in past games but that aren't in NH...?), Celeste and the Observatory returning, villagers being able to visit your house, and maybe having perfect fruit and gyroids added.


----------



## PacV (Oct 3, 2021)

No wait, one more: The ability for plant trees, pines and palm trees near to buildings and rivers.

That would be a change i would be more grateful for rather than getting more villager spots.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 3, 2021)

I would love to see crafting multiples of an item at a time and selecting multiple items in pocket and storage. It would just make things a lot less tedious imo. Can't wait to see it though.


----------



## thrillingprince (Oct 3, 2021)

i truly want katrina but i am hoping for some quality of life stuff and i want brewster to be his own building like in new leaf idk, maybe nooks upgrades

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2021

this will be the first major update i think since game launch really and if it has its own direct there should be a good amount of stuff to show besides brewster


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m honestly really hoping it’s not Quality of Life  yes I have minor annoyances but I already built up my entire island with them and had fun doing so, I want more to dooo


----------



## azurill (Oct 4, 2021)

Another thing I would like is to be able to put rugs outside. There are so many small and medium rugs that would look really nice outside.


----------



## kemdi (Oct 4, 2021)

I just want more whimsical furniture to come back, especially Gracie's stuff. Also, it would be cool if bags and backpacks were actually functional. Like if they would add a row of item space if you're wearing one.


----------



## CL4P-L3K (Oct 4, 2021)

I just want more npcs from the past and more activities. Farming sounds interesting. There are just so many darn characters missing from this game. I don't get it. I think Nintendo will under-deliver, as usual.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 4, 2021)

I have plenty of hopes for Nintendo to dash.

Brewster to return. I kind of wish he'd have his own building, but I don't see that happening.​​More buildings in general, maybe a permanent little shop for the visiting merchants like Leif and an expansion on the Able Sisters for Kick's.​​More villager plots on my island. 12-15 as a max # of villagers sounds reasonable to me. I only have one player character so my island feels very empty. This could be totally optional for those who don't want them.​​Improved, expanded villager dialogue. A lot more dialogue. Villagers visiting my house or inviting me over to their houses.​​Easier terraforming and bulk-buying.​​Fence customization.​​New villagers or some old villagers returning. It would be so cool to see a new villager type or species, but I also just miss Aziz a lot.​​We really need some more non-event furniture sets like in New Leaf. I miss rococo furniture and regal furniture and princess furniture and so many more sets that just aren't in this game.​​General store upgrades.​


----------



## moonshi (Oct 4, 2021)

I also want lockers at the airport... Or on the plane. Any thing extra to carry things back. Or if not, then expanded pocket storage. 

That would be so nice! Just imagining that scenario is beautiful! Haha


----------



## Mutti (Oct 4, 2021)

Considering there also releasing S5 of Amiibo cards, maybe possible we get a few new characters? Or atleast a few new events if there dedicating a whole direct to it


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 4, 2021)

When is the direct suppose to be? Or if there is no date announced when are people expecting it to be?


----------



## Morningowl (Oct 4, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> When is the direct suppose to be? Or if there is no date announced when are people expecting it to be?


We don’t have a exact date yet but sometime in October.


----------



## charmingpeach (Oct 5, 2021)

The one thing that bugs me the most is just how painful decorating is, especially for a game that focuses so much on this specific feature over everything else. Terraforming, placing down items, putting down pavement or even replacing it is so damn tedious in this game I think it might be what will make it age so poorly in the future. I wanted to make my pavement brown for autumn since mine is grey, but it would be so tedious to replace every single tile in my island, it just makes me not want to do it or pick up the game in the first place. They need to address this in my opinion, so a sandbox kind of editing would be a major thing for me, as well as more detailed or interesting furniture. Pocket Camp hits it out of the park with every single set, so NH has no excuse giving us these bland furniture sets.


----------



## Snek (Oct 5, 2021)

I just want the Direct to come out already. If this Direct is going to give us info that will really change the game I'll be happy. If its just Brewster and the Roost it wont be enough for me to get back into the game. NH just still feels imcomplete to me idk why


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 5, 2021)

I think they will show 3 main things:

Brewster + The Roost mechanic: they'll probably go into how you can work in The Roost and earn rewards. They'll introduce pastries to serve your villagers and unexpected visitors! No cooking mechanic and no veggies/fruits, only pastries like cupcakes. Brewster will also probably hint the return of gyroids (I don't fully expect them to return just now, but he'll be a key part of that in a future update). They'll spend most of the direct in this segment. 
New amiibo cards: including the new villagers and NPC's. I don't expect villagers from past games, like GCN.
New visitor NPC: either Katrina or Lottie (I'm leaning more towards Katrina, since she's already been hinted at in the app). If it's Katrina, it'll be something unrelated to the luck system and more about the point system in the app. If it's Lottie, maybe something related to changing our houses/villager houses appearance (and on a more ambitious note: maybe even the Town Hall?). _If_ it's Lottie, I can see them including the fence customization. 
I don't think they'll show more villager interactions (i.e. villagers inviting you home/playing more games w you), but I do think it'll be either shadow dropped on Twitter or just included in the update (but not shown in the direct). If they _do_ show a 4th thing, I'm inclined to say they'll tease a new Nook's upgrade.


----------



## wildworldtraveller (Oct 5, 2021)

I think we will get the Roost for free, but they will announce a big paid DLC pack (given AC sales numbers, big cash grab for Nintendo) that makes use of the boat dock and will add many more items. As long as the Roost is free I can live with a paid DLC.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 5, 2021)

I dont know if they would dwell on something like this and I dont know if something like this has been mentioned already, but, i would not mind also giving poor Isabell more of meaning, depth and involvement in our island .


----------



## moonshi (Oct 5, 2021)

Haha I keep adding stuff as I play. 

2 more useful features I would love to see happen with this update is the addition of a list of recipes we already learned on the Nintendo switch app. There's a catalog there so I don't see why they can't put this on it as well. The 2nd thing is a portable ABD or if it is added to the nook phone as a separate service. I wouldn't mind Tom taking a very very small fee for withdrawing from the app for the convenience.  Of course, the bells will then magically appear in our pockets.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 6, 2021)

Mark your calendar's everyone, the Animal Crossing: New Horizon's Direct has an official release date! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445750713619943428


----------



## Ganucci (Oct 6, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> Therefore in this imaginary world where my assumptions about Nintendo are correct. *We will get the update between October 10th and 16th.* Getting more specific I think between October 12th and 14th. Finally if I had to guess one specific date I would say October 13th because Directs most commonly happen on Wednesdays...even though the Smash Bros. one is a Tuesday, but whatever.
> 
> I absolutely hope it is earlier, but this is my predication and I hope this doesn't age poorly.



Well I was sorta right at first, but then when I narrowed in on a date I was wrong by two days. Oh well! I honestly didn't think Nintendo cared about characters' birthdays, but glad to know they do and we get to celebrate Brewster's birthday with a Direct. Can't wait to see what's in store!


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 6, 2021)

I can not wait does anyone know what time it will be for me I am from the uk


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Oct 6, 2021)

porkpie28 said:


> I can not wait does anyone know what time it will be for me I am from the uk


Pretty sure it’s 3pm


----------



## Sara? (Oct 6, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Mark your calendar's everyone, the Animal Crossing: New Horizon's Direct has an official release date!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445750713619943428



Sweet ! And i am still on vacasion, cant wait for it. The only thing that makes me nervous is that after the direct and knowing about the update ill have to wait for the update date hahhhahahaha my poor nails


----------



## bcmii (Oct 6, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I'm finally back!  Thanks to the direct I finally have a reason to go back to AC:NH (and here, too! haha).
> Any hopes for the updates and Direct scheduled for October?
> 
> Personally, in addition to confirmed Brewster + The Roost, I'd say gyroids!



More upgrades for the Nooklings' store.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 6, 2021)

Let's see, for the Direct itself, I'm hoping for:

-Something pertaining to the datamined crops.

-Minor quality of life upgrades, especially a cart for the Able Sisters.  Another storage upgrade would also be incredibly appreciated—I'd rather not make extra player characters solely for added storage space.  I like collecting clothes though, so this is... desperately needed in my current situation.

-Fence customization!!

-Any news regarding the mysterious HHD update... DLC... whatever it winds up being, if anything, I just know that I want it ahahahah.


And things I'm hoping for in future updates, but that I don't necessarily expect to see in this Direct:

-Some sort of workaround for all the color-locked items (Nook Mile redemption ones included) that doesn't involve Nintendo Online or pure random chance.  I'd love it if they brought back Reese and Cyrus outside of the wedding event for this, but I'll take anything really.

-The missing fruits, and preferably perfect fruits as well!  They would add so much color and variety; I miss them.  Similarly, I want violets, carnations, clovers, and dandelions back too.  Dead trees would also be really awesome to see again—I love the spooky tree, but I like having dead trees around in late autumn through winter as well, to add to the wintry atmosphere, and it's too Halloween-y to work for that.  

-Also, the missing furniture sets and items from New Leaf!!  I miss the Rococo and Princess sets a ton, as well as a few of the miscellaneous flower set items and food items that didn't make a comeback. ;; Some of the PWPs from New Leaf (wisteria trellis! windmill!!) would be amazing to see converted into furniture items, too.  

-Permanent shops for Leif, Kicks, and Label.  I'd also love to see some more NPCs return, like Gracie, Booker/Copper, Katrina, Blanca, the list goes on.

-At least one more upgrade to Nook's Cranny, if not two.  If that involves any of what I've listed above, even better.

-I didn't think this was terribly likely and I'm still not getting my hopes up too much, but since we might be getting some returning or even brand new villagers in the fifth Amiibo card series... more optional villager slots.  Ideally, I'd like 6 more, so 16 villagers total—that's enough for two of each personality type (and one of each sub-type, for those who take that into consideration). I'd _love _if Series 5 gave us more new villagers (I especially want some lionesses, and missing species/personality combos), but it'd be a little painful to have to rethink my dreamies.  Even if we don't get any new or returning villagers, though, I'd still absolutely love to have six more villagers on my island.  I can already think of a few villagers I'd love to have, if only I had more room for them.


----------



## moonlights (Oct 6, 2021)

I'd just like to see some other things return from previous games (including Brewster but we know he's returning). Perfect fruits/tropical island/NPCs/old furniture sets(esp from GracieGrace), plus introducing a new set of DIYs would be cool.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 7, 2021)

Oh more things to hope for! I hope we can build more than 8 bridges and 8 inclines. Trying to design and plan around the limitation is tricky. I hope they bump this up with the new updates.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 8, 2021)

It just hit me...
We need gates and arches that go along with our fences.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 8, 2021)

You know, it might sound silly, but i would loooooove to be able to place items diagonally both, inside my home and out site my home, i think although its a small detail it would give  so much personalization and depth to homes and islands.While we are at the decorating topic, how come i cant place things in the ceiling ? If we could do it in the Ds  in the previous games how come we cant do it now ? Such a simple thing in my opinion


----------



## azurill (Oct 8, 2021)

Sara? said:


> You know, it might sound silly, but i would loooooove to be able to place items diagonally both, inside my home and out site my home, i think although its a small detail it would give  so much personalization and depth to homes and islands.While we are at the decorating topic, how come i cant place things in the ceiling ? If we could do it in the Ds  in the previous games how come we cant do it now ? Such a simple thing in my opinion


I would love to be able to place items diagonally especially arches. I like placing arches in front of my bridges but half of them are diagonal so it doesn’t work.  It would also be great to use the cliffs for hanging items. I would be wall lamps on my cliffs to light my paths.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 8, 2021)

Sara? said:


> You know, it might sound silly, but i would loooooove to be able to place items diagonally both, inside my home and out site my home, i think although its a small detail it would give  so much personalization and depth to homes and islands.While we are at the decorating topic, how come i cant place things in the ceiling ? If we could do it in the Ds  in the previous games how come we cant do it now ? Such a simple thing in my opinion


YESSSS. I didn’t know anyone else wanted this like me. I have such a weird thing about making sure my furniture isn’t all facing the same direction—I actually space out how things are placed and in what direction they’re placed in, so it’d be nice to have that diagonal option!

And I actually think people have found coding that insinuates we MIGHT get ceiling furniture in the future. You’ll need to verify somewhere, or maybe @Rosch can answer this again. >.<


----------



## Rosch (Oct 8, 2021)

Dracule said:


> YESSSS. I didn’t know anyone else wanted this like me. I have such a weird thing about making sure my furniture isn’t all facing the same direction—I actually space out how things are placed and in what direction they’re placed in, so it’d be nice to have that diagonal option!
> 
> And I actually think people have found coding that insinuates we MIGHT get ceiling furniture in the future. You’ll need to verify somewhere, or maybe @Rosch can answer this again. >.<


Yes, there was a code relating to ceiling furniture (or at least being able to edit the ceiling), *cRoomEditCeiling*.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 8, 2021)

For things we already know about: I'm hoping for gyroids, and café minigame, new DIYs from The Roost, and café furniture to collect for the content surrounding Brewster. For the Series 5 amiibo, besides cards for the new special characters and new villagers, I'd really love the rest of the series to be brand new villagers. There aren't a whole lot of old villagers that haven't returned that I actually like. I'd rather see brand new villagers, personally.

Otherwise, I'd love to see a Nook's Cranny upgrade and the return of the furniture from New Leaf.  I'd love to be able to visit a city like in City Folk with some more shops for the NPCs that haven't been in the game yet. I know a lot of people are hoping for Club Tortimer, which would be okay for me, but I never really used it in New Leaf. I'd rather have something brand new instead. It would also be amazing if they would give us a road map of future updates, even if just a rough time line of when they expect to be able to release them. That way there's less speculation and disappointment when people get their hopes up solely from community hype.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bulbadragon said:


> For things we already know about: I'm hoping for gyroids, and café minigame, new DIYs from The Roost, and café furniture to collect for the content surrounding Brewster. For the Series 5 amiibo, besides cards for the new special characters and new villagers, I'd really love the rest of the series to be brand new villagers. There aren't a whole lot of old villagers that haven't returned that I actually like. I'd rather see brand new villagers, personally.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd love to see a Nook's Cranny upgrade and the return of the furniture from New Leaf.  I'd love to be able to visit a city like in City Folk with some more shops for the NPCs that haven't been in the game yet. I know a lot of people are hoping for Club Tortimer, which would be okay for me, but I never really used it in New Leaf. I'd rather have something brand new instead. It would also be amazing if they would give us a road map of future updates, even if just a rough time line of when they expect to be able to release them. That way there's less speculation and disappointment when people get their hopes up solely from community hype.



I agree with @Bulbadragon on both points— new villagers and new experiences.  Brewster/gyroids are fantastic and I am glad they seem to be returning (it was a crime they did not get into ACNH until now), but let‘s also get something brand new and not done before.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 8, 2021)

I hate to be the nay sayer, but it would be in typical Nintendo fashion where they spend their time talk about how The Roost and Brewster works, basically explaining what you need to do in order to unlock him, what items and features it will offer, then lastly they will talk about the Series 5 Amiibo Cards and that would be pretty much it. We've been through this before where everyone comes up with all these speculations and when the reality hits it may not be what everyone wants. I'm just saying I've seen this happened during E3 2021 when everyone was hoping for a 2.0 update and that didn't come true. The moral of the story is don't set your expectations so high and go in with a open mind.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 9, 2021)

I really want a gazebo.  Those wedding bell things are too tall and narrow.  A gazebo would be more like 3x3.


----------



## pocky (Oct 9, 2021)

kayleee said:


> New (old) furniture!!! I want the old furniture sets so bad. There is no reason to not have them included in this game, I really hope they add them back in. I think even just that would be enough to bring me back to the game for a while



This! New Leaf had so many cool items that didn't make it over to New Horizons. I want them so bad.


----------



## charmingpeach (Oct 10, 2021)

I swear this week is going by so painfully slow, am I the only one who can't wait for the update to drop?


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 10, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I swear this week is going by so painfully slow, am I the only one who can't wait for the update to drop?


 yeah it will go really slow Alwsys does when you are looking forward to something


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 10, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I hate to be the nay sayer, but it would be in typical Nintendo fashion where they spend their time talk about how The Roost and Brewster works, basically explaining what you need to do in order to unlock him, what items and features it will offer, then lastly they will talk about the Series 5 Amiibo Cards and that would be pretty much it. We've been through this before where everyone comes up with all these speculations and when the reality hits it may not be what everyone wants. I'm just saying I've seen this happened during E3 2021 when everyone was hoping for a 2.0 update and that didn't come true. The moral of the story is don't set your expectations so high and go in with a open mind.



Yes, after last week’s Smash and similar directs (I still remember the ACNL direct that had an odd Harvey skit filler… maybe funny for some, but not my cup of tea ) I am keeping my expectations relatively low in hopes it will pleasantly surprise us all.

I think you are correct that, at a bare minimum, they will discuss the Roost and Series 5.  Hopefully, there are some related new twists with both that are outside of our collective boxes.  Maybe a Turkey Day blurb, especially if they will shake up Franklin’s recipes with new crops.  Beyond any of this would be great!


----------



## Speeny (Oct 10, 2021)

Even though it's been said before, the ability to cook would be great. Taking more of a Harvest Moon approach, but it could be implemented within the cafe? Having the task to cook some form of a banquet for your villagers would be pretty cute.

Would definitely love to see Kapp'n make a return. Not sure how they'd implement it though. Dodo Airlines is cool, but I would have honestly just preferred if he took you to the various islands via boat. It's what most people were familiar with anyway coming from New Leaf. It was just a more soothing experience.

More villager/islander dialogue would be a welcome addition, as small as that is. Can only speak to each of my villagers for a couple of times a day before it starts to get dry. House visits is something that I somewhat miss but it isn't major whether they include it again or not.

Finally...this may have not been mentioned many times before, but having villagers give you a better selection of items. Namely furniture. I can't think of how many times I've gifted something, only to be given a pretty lacklustre piece of clothing in return. In saying this though, maybe the last couple of points I added aren't necessarily "Direct" worthy. But, one can only hope.


----------



## mattu (Oct 11, 2021)

Here's everything I hope we get to see Friday

*Practical thinking*

Info on the Roost
Brewsters back
Coffee making minigame - working at the roost
Cooking mechanic - plant crops and make food to sell in the Roost
Visits from special NPC's
KK moves to the Roost, DJ KK returns
Shrunk joins the Roost
New Furniture set + rewards

New / Returning Villagers + Amiibo Cards
Nooks Cranny Upgrade
Leif moves into Nooks Cranny with a wider range of stock, including seeds for new plant crops

Villager Interactions
Can now ask villagers to come over to our house amongst other things
Maybe change villagers homes apperance

Gyroids
New Reactions

*Wishful thinking*

The Roost - Ask Islanders to go for coffee
Museum Expansion
A Gift Shop is added to the museum the other side to the Roost, unlocked after the Roost

Katrina is a new daily visitor
Fence Customisation
Survival Mode Island
Hints at more future updates
Sewing Mechanic
Tortimers Island + Minigames
Gracie Grace
Harriet

Expansion News
a paid dlc expansion is revealed - Lets go to the city / HH Designer
Go to the city and work in jobs
decorate homes for rewards


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 11, 2021)

Please, Nintendo, it's never too late to give us an options menu for this.   T_T





(Image taken from Pocket Camp)


----------



## anniebell (Oct 11, 2021)

My wishlist is:

- Crops
- New furniture (or old sets from past games)
- A city island
- Shop upgrades
- Villagers visiting your home
- Minigames
- More redeemable items from the Nook Miles rewards
- New redeemable items for that Nook points thing in the app
- Ability to have a second island on the same switch
- Shrunk in the Roost
- Even more customizations for your player character (new hair, eye, and skin colors)
- *THE ABILITY TO CUSTOMIZE THE EXTERIOR OF RESIDENT SERVICES!*
- New house customizations
- Brand new villagers OR _new personality subtypes_  (for example, two types of peppy personalities so that it doesn't feel like all peppy villagers are the exact same)

Will all of this happen? _No_ lmao. But even adding one of these will make me happy 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2021



JKDOS said:


> Please, Nintendo, it's never too late to give us an options menu for this.   T_T
> 
> View attachment 403317
> (Image taken from Pocket Camp)



YES. PLEASE NINTENDO. I am so tired of the blaring sound of waterfalls drowning out everything else.


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 11, 2021)

Just new stuff is what I hope for


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 11, 2021)

I will go in with an open mind and not let all these speculations go to my mind. Knowing Nintendo they are known to be unpredictable and they could show something that nobody else would ever think of.


----------



## coldpotato (Oct 11, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Please, Nintendo, it's never too late to give us an options menu for this.   T_T
> 
> View attachment 403317
> (Image taken from Pocket Camp)



I would LOVE this. I am so burned out on every single acnh hourly music track except 5 AM. I find most of the sound effects relaxing though and would love the option to just have those on.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 11, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I would LOVE this. I am so burned out on every single acnh hourly music track except 5 AM. I find most of the sound effects relaxing though and would love the option to just have those on.



Rather than a simple On/Off, a volume-level slider would be great. The music feels too loud at times, and if I could turn it down 50% without affecting the sound effects, that would be amazing. I know the game has the ability to do this, because walking on the beach, climbing to the 3rd level, and sneaking with a net will lower the volume.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 11, 2021)

You know  its kinda small, minor ad silly but i would love to have more weeds variety like when you could find a 4 leaf clover in NL or the white flower weed that when picked you could blow at it ( press A ) and the petals so to say  would fly off, i would always once a day make a wish while i was blowing on the the flower weeds, but regardless to have different types of weed would be more realistic and make our islands when used weeds to decorate more natural looking.

Also,while we talking plants, well of course i would like to have dead trees back!  Specially for winter time/ hallowenish time it would be wonderful plus great for those thematic islands. Anyways! Haha  what i wanted to say was, that i would love to have our flowers to be seasonal, like in winter x flowers bloom and during spring they would be dormant while others bloom

just a thought


----------



## Dracule (Oct 11, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Rather than a simple On/Off, a volume-level slider would be great. The music feels too loud at times, and if I could turn it down 50% without affecting the sound effects, that would be amazing. I know the game has the ability to do this, because walking on the beach, climbing to the 3rd level, and sneaking with a net will lower the volume.


I would love a slider option for the lights in our house too . I love having low lights, but there’s no option in between the middle lights and off switch. It sucks that when we have the lights off it also turns off lights and chimney on the outside. I NEED MORE OPTIONS THAN THIS.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 11, 2021)

New villagers that can found on Mystery Islands and new furniture.

Quality of life changes to let someone jump from a Mystery Island to another Mystery Island as well as buying 5x (or 10x) Nook Miles Ticket bundles would also be nice.


----------



## wildworldtraveller (Oct 11, 2021)

Do you think we will get K.K. playing one night at the Roost? The songs feel a bit deeper to me there, and the feeling of going to a concert was always beautiful.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 11, 2021)

All I want is content that'll keep me engaged for more than five minutes.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 12, 2021)

I think it has not been mentioned yet and for me its a huuuge thing, i am expecting either now or at some point that we get more types of flooring and wall paper !! I just need more to be able to decorate my homes with more coherence. When i say more flooring &  wall paper i mean more colors and structures and texture not the special ones but the normal daily use ones


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Oct 12, 2021)

call me a raging pessimist, but nintendo has been so bad with all this up until now that i cant let myself get my hopes up for anything good. i'm expecting a whole 17 minutes about a new chair, then 2 mins about thanksgiving coming back, and 1 min about brewster.

what im _hoping _for, however, is better villager dialogue, more veggies, cooking, basic qol updates, a tortimer island like activity, upped redd spawn rates, and god,, too much to even list. i hope they at least give us something, or i might cry.


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 12, 2021)

wildworldtraveller said:


> Do you think we will get K.K. playing one night at the Roost? The songs feel a bit deeper to me there, and the feeling of going to a concert was always beautiful.


I heard someone wanting to have K.K. playing in the roost on rainy days, i think that would be a cute idea


----------



## Sara? (Oct 12, 2021)

I am guessing we will also get new animations, if not now, then in the next update i guess. Taking into account that its halloween and thar we have tons of wands i would completely not mind if the added like a harry potter or like a Bibidi Babidi bu type of  wand animation, i could already visualice  all the cool stories we would  be making in this spooky times


----------



## Beanz (Oct 12, 2021)

i hope that some of the old npc’s come back. i hope that the roost will have a stage like in past games and k.k will make a reappearance at the roost once in a while & shrunk would show up to do his ‘comedy’ sometimes. it’s mostly likely not happening but what i really want is new and old furniture


----------



## Sara? (Oct 12, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i hope that some of the old npc’s come back. i hope that the roost will have a stage like in past games and k.k will make a reappearance at the roost once in a while & shrunk would show up to do his ‘comedy’ sometimes. it’s mostly likely not happening but what i really want is new and old furniture


Now i would not mind once a week to have a small cutscene of Shrunk very bad but super hilarious jokes, i would definitely always go to his show, really miss the wierdly looking yet super cheerful and positive guy


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 12, 2021)

Since this is a thread for hopes and not expectations I'm hoping for extra slots for villagers on the island. There are so many villagers I love and I would be so happy if they increased it to 15 or even just 12!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 12, 2021)

Red Dust said:


> Since this is a thread for hopes and not expectations I'm hoping for extra slots for villagers on the island. There are so many villagers I love and I would be so happy if they increased it to 15 or even just 12!



But dont you think we would need a bigger island if we wanted more than the villagers we have ? Just wondering not criticizing


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 12, 2021)

Sara? said:


> But dont you think we would need a bigger island if we wanted more than the villagers we have ? Just wondering not criticizing



There's no reason it would need to be mandatory, I would like the option for it. If you change your mind in the future Tom Nook should let you demolish any of the extra plots that exceed the 10 mark.

In fact I would even potentially say they could bump it up all the way to 17 villagers; you could "trade" the slots for player characters in for more villagers. I personally would happily trade in every other player spot for villager slots. Not sure where I'd put them all, but I'd have fun trying to make it work.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 12, 2021)

Sara? said:


> But dont you think we would need a bigger island if we wanted more than the villagers we have ? Just wondering not criticizing


That’s been my exact thought with people wanting an increase in villager capacity. I mean, more villagers are great and I’m not against people’s hopes for this (I personally wouldn’t add more to my island though), but this seems implausible unless Nintendo releases an island expansion pack (which would probably be a paid DLC, let’s be real, haha). 

Although, I think it works if you have very light decor on your island and love having more of a cozy town vibe. There’s also the option to put villagers on the beach if you don’t have room on the mainland. Overall, I doubt they’ll do something this significant anytime soon. I can see this being from a paid DLC like I said before. We’ll have to see in the future.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 12, 2021)

Dracule said:


> That’s been my exact thought with people wanting an increase in villager capacity. I mean, more villagers are great and I’m not against people’s hopes for this (I personally wouldn’t add more to my island though), but this seems implausible unless Nintendo releases an island expansion pack (which would probably be a paid DLC, let’s be real, haha).
> 
> Although, I think it works if you have very light decor on your island and love having more of a cozy town vibe. There’s also the option to put villagers on the beach if you don’t have room on the mainland. Overall, I doubt they’ll do something this significant anytime soon. I can see this being from a paid DLC like I said before. We’ll have to see in the future.


I will admit that adding villager slots is one of my top wishlist items, but I also know that just game engine wise, it would be one of the more difficult items to include without increasing lag, not just island space.  I also wish, but don’t at all expect, they would reduce the 8 player spots by a few to accomodate villagers.  Without the developers doing a lot of tinkering under the hood, I don’t see how they could add a ton of graphic-intensive wishlist items like this without a noticeable decrease in game performance. As much as I would love more villagers, I definitely do not want to give up smooth game performance in exchange,


----------



## Dracule (Oct 12, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> I will admit that adding villager slots is one of my top wishlist items, but I also know that just game engine wise, it would be one of the more difficult items to include without increasing lag, not just island space.  I also wish, but don’t at all expect, they would reduce the 8 player spots by a few to accomodate villagers.  Without the developers doing a lot of tinkering under the hood, I don’t see how they could add a ton of graphic-intensive wishlist items like this without a noticeable decrease in game performance. As much as I would love more villagers, I definitely do not want to give up smooth game performance in exchange,


I totally get that. Some mentioned wanting better game optimization cus of the lag when we’re really decorating heavily on the island (my island has a couple frame spots where it’ll take a second to load up, but it’s mostly just laggy cus of the amount of decor, trees, and codes I use.) That’s what I personally wish for the most. It’d be hard to incorporate all these larger requests without first fixing this issue.


----------



## azurill (Oct 12, 2021)

Red Dust said:


> n fact I would even potentially say they could bump it up all the way to 17 villagers; you could "trade" the slots for player characters in for more villagers. I personally would happily trade in every other player spot for villager slots. Not sure where I'd put them all, but I'd have fun trying to make it work.


I would love to trade all my extra playable character slots for villagers. I have two playable characters have on both my islands and that’s more then enough for me. It would be great to be able to have more villagers. I have plenty of space g to or them.




Kg1595 said:


> . I also wish, but don’t at all expect, they would reduce the 8 player spots by a few to accomodate villagers.



What if it was just 18 plots instead of 10 villager plots and 8 playable characters. You could have any combination of them.  For my islands I would have two playable characters and 16 villagers. If you already had 4 playable characters you could add 4 more villagers.


----------



## Dusky Bones (Oct 12, 2021)

I haven't seen the new Direct. Did they mention anything about new/more clothing/accessory options? I'd love to see more options like what we get in Pocket Camp, i.e. jewelry, hairstyles, back accessories, etc.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 12, 2021)

I would love this so much. More villager plots is probably my #1 hope for the new update since my island is pretty much empty and it's so hard to choose between villagers since there are like 400 of them. If we get more villagers in the new amiibo series, it'll be even harder! I'm so attached to my current line-up, but I've had to make sacrifices to get them. Even two or three more slots would be great, I could use my amiibos to get other people villagers they want too.


----------



## Dusky Bones (Oct 12, 2021)

Oh wait, the new Direct isn't until Fri. Haha I'm dumb


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 12, 2021)

azurill said:


> I would love to trade all my extra playable character slots for villagers. I have two playable characters have on both my islands and that’s more then enough for me. It would be great to be able to have more villagers. I have plenty of space g to or them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this idea, honestly. I only have one playable character per island, so there’s a LOT of unused space. I wish I could switch those extra 7 plots for villagers if I wanted to (maybe not all of them, but two or three would be nice)


----------



## azurill (Oct 12, 2021)

SoftCrowbar said:


> I really like this idea, honestly. I only have one playable character per island, so there’s a LOT of unused space. I wish I could switch those extra 7 plots for villagers if I wanted to (maybe not all of them, but two or three would be nice)


It would be nice to have the option since not everyone wants that many playable characters. I think it will feel less empty with more villagers. For my main island I want it to be an all penguin island and would need three more plots so I don’t have to choose.


----------



## Orius (Oct 12, 2021)

I know some of these are wishful thinking, but since there's this thread anyway, I feel like I might as well pour out all my wishful thinking.


Easier ways to get villagers to move out, like getting Isabelle to kick them out. Speaking of whom...
More interactions with Isabelle (and Tom Nook, Blathers, the Able Sisters; pretty much all the permanent NPCs). I swear, I haven't talked to the Able Sisters for days because I'm not into fashion.
Mysterious Islands spawn a villager you never had every, single, time, regardless of full island or not (works better if you give us easier move-out methods).
No need to start over if you type a Dodo Code wrong or if you accidentally select the wrong kind of people that are allowed to use your code. A simple 'B' press will take you to the previous selection.
Second island! No need to buy a second Switch! Heck, make it multiple islands/save files on a Switch!
Easier ways to rearrange your island layout. For example...
Multiple buildings could be moved in a single day.
Multiple bridges could be built/destroyed in a single day.
Flowers won't spread unless you buy a cheap fertilizer that's available daily. I'm so tired of flowers spreading after I've arranged them all nicely.
You can pick up displayed items even with visitors around. I swear, not being able to do this is a pain for my giveaways.
You can terraform the outer-edge of your island so that the end of the river won't stick out.
While you're on it, you can terraform beaches. I hate those beaches. Waste of space.
White. Picket. Fences.
In-game turnip price tracker. Preferable that we're allowed to pay to know if there's a high spike for the week, but that might be too hand-holding for some.
Windows in your home. Customizable, removable.
Building a second floor on your villager home.
Walls that don't look like ugly panels with vertical lines on them.
Painting cliffs is made possible, meaning custom designs on cliffs.
Give me a ship or a boat to sail around the island, just for the fun of it. Have Gulliver/Gulivarr be involved. What's an island life without some good ol' sailing?
Incorporate whale-fishing. You already have gigantic fishes. Might as well throw in whales too.
Dinosaur villagers.
Pets. Start simple with cats and dogs. You already have a barking dog toy, so it's not that weird to have pet dogs in an anthropomorphic world like AC.
Sleeping passes the day (after you select 'Yes' of course to avoid accidental time-traveling). No need for manually forwarding your clock!
Actual exercise animation on exercise machines like Weight Bench. Feels weird sleeping on a weight bench...
Exercise activity/event. Lots of villagers exercise in the morning, but when I join in, I'd accidentally interrupt them. Fix this.
Same with villagers singing. Don't let me interrupt them when I use a reaction to their singing, especially the 'Sit Down' reaction.
Let me sing too! Give me a singing reaction.
Throw in dancing as well.
Singing/dancing event.
Dr. Shrunk and his dad jokes. Now.


----------



## SafariSuz (Oct 12, 2021)

|sf>I hope Woolio returns within the Amiibo cards.  I've kept my towns at 8 characters just in case Nintendo were to reintroduce some forgotten characters.  I'm flexible on the rest of the content, but I hope they explain how to get Brewster into the museum.


----------



## mattu (Oct 13, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I think it has not been mentioned yet and for me its a huuuge thing, i am expecting either now or at some point that we get more types of flooring and wall paper !! I just need more to be able to decorate my homes with more coherence. When i say more flooring &  wall paper i mean more colors and structures and texture not the special ones but the normal daily use ones



I'm kinda hoping this comes with something similar to Happy Home Designer, or that function in pocket camp where we can decorate villager houses, visit the HH and get tasks to do re-decorations for villagers based on their requests.

New flooring and wall paper could be unlock as we complete requests for villagers as rewards




OriusPrime said:


> I know some of these are wishful thinking, but since there's this thread anyway, I feel like I might as well pour out all my wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> Easier ways to get villagers to move out, like getting Isabelle to kick them out. Speaking of whom...
> ...



I never knew I wanted dinosaur villagers until now 

But you have reminded me of a long running outside wish for NH, a new villager species, for some reason I think Bat villagers would be super cute.

They might need to adjust the tree of life in the museum but they could easily do that


----------



## Sara? (Oct 13, 2021)

mattu said:


> I'm kinda hoping this comes with something similar to Happy Home Designer, or that function in pocket camp where we can decorate villager houses, visit the HH and get tasks to do re-decorations for villagers based on their requests.
> 
> New flooring and wall paper could be unlock as we complete requests for villagers as rewards
> 
> ...


I need those bats  in my town, they are absolutely freakingly adorable


----------



## t3llusagi (Oct 13, 2021)

there are a couple of things I think that I need in order to feel satisfied with the game, not saying I think all or any will be in the update but it'd be cool if I was.

Digby
More fruit- strawberries ,blueberries, GRAPES
More buildings (please give lief his own garden store)
More shop upgrade
Ability to change appearance of shops
bridges able to connect cliffs
more paths
Digby
more activities to do with our villagers
FREE TIMMY AND TOMMY
bring back furniture sets from New Leaf (I'm BEGGING for the princess set PLEASE NINTENDO)
have our starter villagers eventually get their normal house
Able's shopping cart
Isabelle's brother, I think his name is digby idk though
multi craft option
Multi buy option bc 5 is not bulk
Bat villagers
ad actual cute panda villager
Digby
Stuff from pocket camp like the mushroom tent or the giant flowers
That brown dog guy from HHD


----------



## Junalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Nintendo Spain direct background has a larger picture of the cafe which shows a little bit of Brewster and more of the left area. 



Spoiler: Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448288300209524738


----------



## Dracule (Oct 13, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Nintendo Spain direct background has a larger picture of the cafe which shows a little bit of Brewster and more of the left area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Do my eyes deceive me or is that the Espresso Machine found in ACNL??? It would certainly be interesting to see previous furniture designs transported over to NH… HMMM. 

Edit: It also looks like the Stand Mixer, but I can’t see it being that unless he sells baked good as well. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Junalt (Oct 13, 2021)

Dracule said:


> View attachment 403564View attachment 403565
> Do my eyes deceive me or is that the Espresso Machine found in ACNL??? It would certainly be interesting to see previous furniture designs transported over to NH… HMMM.
> 
> Edit: It also looks like the Stand Mixer, but I can’t see it being that unless he sells baked good as well. Thoughts, anyone?



Ooh, very sharp! Yes it does look like the espresso maker. Underneath the espresso maker looks to be some sort of glass case that can hold drinks. Wonder if this means we can buy other drinks like juice or something? Maybe I’m getting too far ahead here lol.

Wait, at the left side, aren’t those cake holders? Could be just decoration though.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 13, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Nintendo Spain direct background has a larger picture of the cafe which shows a little bit of Brewster and more of the left area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He already looks gorgeous ! but i dont like how small the bar area is behind him, my hopes for cooking or some kind of mini game for pastry or any kind of cooking basically is already fading hehe


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 13, 2021)

mattu said:


> I'm kinda hoping this comes with something similar to Happy Home Designer, or that function in pocket camp where we can decorate villager houses, visit the HH and get tasks to do re-decorations for villagers based on their requests.
> 
> New flooring and wall paper could be unlock as we complete requests for villagers as rewards
> 
> ...




I've wanted bat villagers for so long too! The fan art for them is always so cute and this example is no exception. I would love lizards too, Flick is easily the best new design to come out of New Horizons and it kills me that his design type is currently just for a special character. We need more cold blooded villager types!


----------



## coldpotato (Oct 13, 2021)

It's so surreal actually seeing him! It's too blurry to really make out everything in the photo but my first thought was gyroids on the 3rd shelf behind him. I can sort of make out where their faces would be.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 13, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Nintendo Spain direct background has a larger picture of the cafe which shows a little bit of Brewster and more of the left area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is interesting and seems to indicate the cafe layout will be closer to City Folk than New Leaf, based on where the stools are. I wonder if there will be a stage.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 13, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Nintendo Spain direct background has a larger picture of the cafe which shows a little bit of Brewster and more of the left area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think, unfortunately, based on how Brewster is placed, we won’t be working like in NL.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 13, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I think, unfortunately, based on how Brewster is placed, we won’t be working like in NL.



Why you think that? In NL Brewster was also inside while we worked if i remember correctly


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 13, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Why you think that? In NL Brewster was also inside while we worked if i remember correctly



Mostly bc of how narrow/crowded it looks and because of the orientation of the café (to the side instead of facing the player, if that makes sense).


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 13, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Mostly bc of how narrow/crowded it looks and because of the orientation of the café (to the side instead of facing the player, if that makes sense).



I think it could work the same in the new orientation, the counters are just rotated a different direction from what I can tell. I could see the camera cutting to the 3/4 angle when the villagers order at the south counter, the same way the camera adjusts when you talk to them.

Of course, given the way NH has trimmed down certain features, I also wouldn't be surprised if they didn't include it, but I don't put much stake in the different orientation.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 13, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I think it could work the same in the new orientation, the counters are just rotated a different direction from what I can tell. I could see the camera cutting to the 3/4 angle when the villagers order at the south counter, the same way the camera adjusts when you talk to them.
> 
> Of course, given the way NH has trimmed down certain features, I also wouldn't be surprised if they didn't include it, but I don't put much stake in the different orientation.


True! I definitely think that they’ll go the CF/WW route and add a stage, since the game is mostly inspired on games other than NL


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 14, 2021)

In regards to Roost visitors, I really hope previous residents are included.  I sent away several villagers that I loved having, so it will be fantastic to see them again in some form.  It also makes it easier to give up current residents if you know that they are still included in gameplay.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh! I just came up with more good potential updates:

- *STORING FLOWERS!*
- Maybe 1-2 new species introduced with those new amiibo cards
- Wand mechanics updates
- Able Sisters mechanics updates


----------



## Aquatic_Amy (Oct 14, 2021)

The main thing I'm hoping for is more stuff to do in multiplayer. I hope that they will at least add some mini games.


----------



## azurill (Oct 14, 2021)

Brookie said:


> Oh! I just came up with more good potential updates:
> 
> - *STORING FLOWERS!*
> - Maybe 1-2 new species introduced with those new amiibo cards
> ...



I have wanted to store flowers since the beginning. Was disappointed we couldn’t. I was hopping they might add a greenhouse as a new mile item that you could store flowers, trees , bushes and extra DIYS. It would make decorating for different seasons easier.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 14, 2021)

It's almost time!! Aaa, I'll barely be able to sleep tonight, lol.
Obligatory last minute predictions for tomorrow:

I still believe the Direct will focus mainly on Brewster + The Roost. I think they'll go the CF/WW route and not NL, so they'll cut the mini game portion of the café but they'll add the stage. K.K won't sing there but we'll get a few NPC guests like Dr. Shrunk/Frillard.
Amiibo card segment!
New visiting NPC: either Katrina or Lottie.
Last, but not least, they'll include a small segment on a small update on the Thanksgiving event: new veggies. I'm thinking tomatoes, potatoes and eggplant.
Good night! Hope it lives up to our expectations! lol


----------



## Rosch (Oct 14, 2021)

We have less than 12 hours left. So excited.

I have a lot of things I want, but I will try to keep my expectations low with just Brewster, gyroids, returning villagers, and a multiplayer activity or two. So that anything else revealed will be a bonus at this point.


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 14, 2021)

Some last minute reasonable Roost wants:

Give Isabelle a day off for goodness' sake and let her have some chill time at The Roost! She talks about anticipating the weekend so much when she has nothing else to say yet LITERALLY works 24/7. Also I would like to see Mabel or Sable there too. It'd be nice for Mabel to have a time she generally goes and for Sable to hold down the fort and be the one you interact with at the shop while Mabel is having a break (though this is getting into territory that's beyond the bare minimum for Nintendo).

Also I really hope we get to say hi to characters we haven't seen for a while like Pelly and Phyllis at The Roost. Why they would come to a random island just for coffee I don't know but there is already much stranger logic in this game.

Also pleeeeeeeease move K.K. Slider to The Roost; I really dislike him blocking the plaza all Saturday. Even worse is when I'm trying to get a villager photo and I have to restart because they spawned at the plaza sitting down and are not able to be gifted.


----------



## Plume (Oct 14, 2021)

There's the obvious, and then there are inclines.

Inclines, inclines, inclines.

I would remodel my island completely if I had access to more inclines, and oh would it be glorious.


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 15, 2021)

It's todayyy it's todayyy


----------



## xXJessXx (Oct 15, 2021)

A bit of a specific request but I remember in the release trailer and a few of the posters they had white picket fences. When I realised there was actually no such item. So I hope they add the ability to change colour of existing fences.


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 15, 2021)

Just a few hours left!  I'll be happy with just brewster and nothing else for sure.
But i wouldn't mind something more for multiplayer so my brother and friends who stopped playing will maybe play again!


----------



## moon_child (Oct 15, 2021)

Only a few hours left!!! I’m hoping the update will give us a lot more reasons to keep playing.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 15, 2021)

Fingers crossed for new villagers and more villager plots so I don't have to evict my current set-up for them! ^^;;


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 15, 2021)

Not long now hoping to see lots of great stuff


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

smug villager said:


> Fingers crossed for new villagers and more villager plots so I don't have to evict my current set-up for them! ^^;;



if they add those bat villagers that i have seen from some posts here i will die crying of cuteness overload hahaha


----------



## petaI (Oct 15, 2021)

other than brewster, i'm really hoping there's a lot more they're planning on announcing. here are my hopes!!

- more furniture (maybe even some furniture from pocket camp ?)
- shop upgrades
- quality of life improvements, my main wish is to be able to store/stack flowers and also some kind of tool that makes terraforming easier and faster
- new fruits, like the exotic fruits from new leaf + perfect fruits + fruit baskets
- probably not possible, but a way to be able to play the hourly soundtracks from old games
- minigames!!! more stuff to do with friends!! improvements to local multiplayer!!
- a second island or some kind of expansion?

some of these are probably a stretch, so i'm trying to keep my expectations low, but a girl can dream


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 15, 2021)

Last night I thought of a totally bonkers off the wall idea I want that will help boost the player economy and become something for people to spend their bells on.

-Pocket Camp Item Transfers-- you can send 20 items you want per month to your New Horizons account.
-They will go into your catalog, HOWEVER, you cannot order them.
-Nookazon and the like will be booming again. Item demand will increase since only 20 items are going over per month and I'm willing to bet not everyone is sending over the exact same 20 items each month.
-You're gonna need to trade for items either with other Pocket Camp Items or Bells since these items can't just be ordered on demand. Finally a use for all 111 million bells in the bank.
-Don't wanna trade? Pocket Camp just got new players and revenue from NH players looking to get the items themselves.
-Might also encourage Pocket Camp-only players to buy a copy of NH in order to send over their items, I see a lot of PC players post that they wish some of the features of NH were in PC.

This is literally never going to happen but I think all the trading would capture the fun of the first few months of this game but since you can only send 20 items per month it would increase the longevity of player based economy instead of crashing it since there's not much for us to spend bells on right now.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 15, 2021)

They gave us everything. Period. Goodbye! lmao I'm shocked.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 15, 2021)

I am fully in shock as well. What just happened?

They really said "Fine, you're mad? TAKE ALL OF THIS THEN."


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> I am fully in shock as well. What just happened?
> 
> They really said "Fine, you're mad? TAKE ALL OF THIS THEN."


 

Hahaha pretty much    i just feel like a child who drank cocacola at 21:00 and is high on sugar


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 15, 2021)

Soooooo, did they leave anything out of anyone’s wishlist?


----------



## petrichr (Oct 15, 2021)

It's 1.30am here and now I have to try sleep!!!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 15, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> Soooooo, did they leave anything out of anyone’s wishlist?



In my personal wishlist, a new store expansion and maybe Gracie (since we don't know yet if she's part of the visitors).


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Hahaha pretty much    i just feel like a child who drank cocacola at 21:00 and is high on sugar




Ahh the only thing i am thinking now is, how am i going to remodel my entire island layout ? so many options now but i have everything put... Mamma Mia


----------



## Beanz (Oct 15, 2021)

HOLY **** they gave us everything we ever wanted plus white fences & FROGGY CHAIR. im crying  thank you nintendo


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm in shock. I thought to my self, "wow! They're giving us so many content at a rapid pace" and looked at the clock and only 3 minutes had passed. That was insane. I loved it.

Then the rollercoaster of "no more major updates!? Oh but there's a huge DLC pack cool" haha


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 15, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> Soooooo, did they leave anything out of anyone’s wishlist?


I didn't see any Zelda villagers, but honestly, all of this made me happy  Maybe they'll put them in the game at a later date through a small update or something, but even if they don't, I can safely say I'm okay with that.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> In my personal wishlist, a new store expansion and maybe Gracie (since we don't know yet if she's part of the visitors).



Yeah, didn't see a Nooks C. upgrade which is a bit of a shame but okey eventually.



BTW! 5 of november, niiice just around the conner


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 15, 2021)

CAME HERE RIGHT AWAY TO GET EXCITED WITH EVERYBODY!!!

I seriously can't believe this!! First of all, before I forget, SHINO THE DEER, 100% I will be searching high and low for them!! I hope they're a girl, but I want them regardless!!! I love deer, I love the name Shino, it's a match made in heaven!!

Second, EVERYTHING ELSE?? HELLO?? The gyroids are ILLEGALLY CUTE. The VINES!!! Being able to put a ladder on your cliffs!!! Cooking!!! BUILDINGS!! Can somebody please confirm if the new buildings can go on your island or if it's just in the HHD area?? I may have misunderstood that part.

I don't even know what else to say because there's so much, but I am SO excited!!!

edit: sorry there was probably a better thread for me to post in but I was so hyped I just clicked on the first one :, )


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 15, 2021)

The moment I verbally said "YES YES!!!!" was the part about being able to customise villager houses.

I actually am going to have to flatten my island. There's no way I can play the 2.0 version of this game without "starting from scratch".


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I kind of buy the theory of the villager jobs/outfits datamine mystery as being related to a potential Happy Home Designer update, where they would just wear the different outfits when they are in the specific HHD buildings like in the 3DS game. Maybe less exciting than people are hoping for, but it would be something (here's a YouTube video explaining it).
> 
> I also kind of think a HHD paid DLC update seems feasible. It'd be nice if it was free, but I'm not sure Nintendo would just give away something that was previously its own separate game.



This came true


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Ach they didn't talk much of Brewster and now i am a bit scared that they made him like not much you know? like you  can sit in a counter and have coffee also with characters if you have the cards, nice okey butt..... can be take coffee to walk around my island? can we have a choice in sugar, types of sugars, milks etC?. I am a bit scared of Brewster


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 15, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> I didn't see any Zelda villagers, but honestly, all of this made me happy  Maybe they'll put them in the game at a later date through a small update or something, but even if they don't, I can safely say I'm okay with that.


I think they may come along when a BOTW2 release date appears.  It makes more sense, marketing-wise.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



Sara? said:


> Yeah, didn't see a Nooks C. upgrade which is a bit of a shame but okey eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW! 5 of november, niiice just around the conner


Yes, no physical upgrade, but at least it is getting new items.  I see the DLC store as kinda the consolation prize on this one.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Beside the cashier there is a shield with a green trade, you think its deco or that we can order to go ? and the tea kettle also has a shield in blue, can we make get tea? also to go?


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 15, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Ach they didn't talk much of Brewster and now i am a bit scared that they made him like not much you know? like you  can sit in a counter and have coffee also with characters if you have the cards, nice okey butt..... can be take coffee to walk around my island? can we have a choice in sugar, types of sugars, milks etC?. I am a bit scared of Brewster


Yes, I was a little concerned that it seems the only way to get non-villager characters was via amiibo.  I really hopd that isn’t the case, because I don’t want to become an amiibo collector just to use this feature.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

BTW i am seing a japaneese streamer ( well his american anyways long story ) and the app is getting also amazing items just a couple but real cute  like toilet paper ( COVID influence indeed hahahah ) a new leave logo ballon which i love and more. OMG!


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Ach they didn't talk much of Brewster and now i am a bit scared that they made him like not much you know? like you  can sit in a counter and have coffee also with characters if you have the cards, nice okey butt..... can be take coffee to walk around my island? can we have a choice in sugar, types of sugars, milks etC?. I am a bit scared of Brewster



Yeah, I'm really happy with the Direct overall, but if I were going to nitpick, this part was slightly disappointing. I'm hoping there's more to it than what they focused on in the video, but it's hard to say right now.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> Yes, I was a little concerned that it seems the only way to get non-villager characters was via amiibo.  I really hopd that isn’t the case, because I don’t want to become an amiibo collector just to use this feature.



I am already sadly thinking about getting cards or some cards at least  which i wished i could have done online instead of physical


----------



## solace (Oct 15, 2021)

ABD and locker access for the win! No, Gracie and furniture sets  

Other than that, I am pleased!


----------



## bebebese (Oct 15, 2021)

For anyone hoping more stuff would be added to the Nook Points app:




come get yall juice


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

New bushes yay !!!


----------



## Beanz (Oct 15, 2021)

bebebese said:


> For anyone hoping more stuff would be added to the Nook Points app:
> View attachment 403857
> come get yall juice


i gotta go get me some of that nook inc toilet paper


----------

